# bigworm69 super qrazy and super purple



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2015)

whats up everybody thought I make another thread damn I hope I can keep up with them all I should just threw this in on one of my other threads but what the hay, I popped 5 of each and all are up in 2 days matter of fact they beat the greenpoint testers up so that tell me there vigiours im hopeing these plants are colorful we shall see super qrazy(qrazytrain f2(purple phenol) x superstious) and super purple(purple voodoo f2 x superstious) now the super purple threw bananas on me in flower and it might hermi on me so idk, I do know this I got a seeded purple voodoo in flower now 6 weeks that hasn't threw any sack or bananas so maybe its just real sensitive idk well see, ill get pics tomorrow, thanks for stopping in


----------



## amgprb (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey Worm, what can ya tell me bout these? Genetics? What to expect? I can pop these 2moro and follow along if ya want company! Ha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 27, 2015)

oh hell yeah bro please do the two i got were great the frost was out of this world, its qrazy elephant (qrazytrain x tranquil elephantizer remix) the male was so purple, i cant wait to phenol hunt and make sum f2 of these i need to get on thoses asap i guess after all these testers for other peeps im going to pop just my stuff and start to refine shit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3405554 Hey Worm, what can ya tell me bout these? Genetics? What to expect? I can pop these 2moro and follow along if ya want company! Ha


Them some pale colored seeds man. Hope they all pop for you.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Them some pale colored seeds man. Hope they all pop for you.


its a pretty shitty pic, they are light but have some nice markings...

If not, i kno the guy who made em.... And i will DEMAND A REFUND!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> its a pretty shitty pic, they are light but have some nice markings...
> 
> If not, i kno the guy who made em.... And i will DEMAND A REFUND!!!!!!!!!!!!


I kind of figured it was lightning but I did notice the banding on them, cheers man.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 28, 2015)

yeah it wasn't the greatest seed harvest could have went another week or 2 but hey mine popped all man cant wait to see what u get


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 28, 2015)

well I accidental knock over my babies and got 3 that were all mixed up so I said fuck it and started 3 more that I knew what they are


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> well I accidental knock over my babies and got 3 that were all mixed up so I said fuck it and started 3 more that I knew what they are


I did that but with about 1000 beans of a cross of buddha's dream and 3 critical sensi stars. I had them all separated and for some hair brained idea I mixed all three together, so now I can't keep track of which mother plants each seed is from. Oh well, shit happens. Cheers and hope your beans come out on point.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE! I can't wait to get my hands on some boston baked beans and some of that worm beans!

 you guys are killin it


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

going out tomorrow without the sticker illget them next time around no worries


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2015)

Super Purple & Super Qrazy soaking 
 
can't wait for the fire to start...

tnx bro...yeeeaaaa !!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Super Purple & Super Qrazy soaking
> View attachment 3415357
> can't wait for the fire to start...
> 
> tnx bro...yeeeaaaa !!!


getter done bro i know u will, i need to get sum pics of the babies i will tonite i been fightin the heat this week i hate hot weather i guess the ac is going to get hooked up i wantted to wait for the last minute to save on electric bill but 85 is to much and that's with the exhaust running non stop


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

When is the bigworm release? and how much are we needing per pack? I want one of each.


----------



## amgprb (May 10, 2015)

Qrazy Elephant only got one to germinate


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2015)

really bro I know they were a little ruff but I had good germ rates they should have went longer I did 3 strains on one plant and they all came out like that, I should have weed thru them and picked out the bad ones I didn't do that but I am now,its all a learning expierence, still got a lot to learn and a lot of goodies for the future comeing up and my next run man so many good ones to work with its crazy, my biggest thing is not finding them special phenos but its which ones to cross I always come across the good phenos, hey @amgprb did ur stuff come yet


----------



## amgprb (May 10, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> really bro I know they were a little ruff but I had good germ rates they should have went longer I did 3 strains on one plant and they all came out like that, I should have weed thru them and picked out the bad ones I didn't do that but I am now,its all a learning expierence, still got a lot to learn and a lot of goodies for the future comeing up and my next run man so many good ones to work with its crazy, my biggest thing is not finding them special phenos but its which ones to cross I always come across the good phenos, hey @amgprb did ur stuff come yet


No worries brother! I havnt given up on em yet, i have had beans suprise me and end up popping a week later.

I didnt kno who was sending me a care pack lol! Damn usps put a note on my door sayin i need to pay $0.27 postage and i have to go pick it up at post office, i havnt had a day off till 2moro so im gonna grab it first thing in the AM. Thanks brother

I will get them Double Purple Doja beans out 2moro too. I will shoot u a pm, see if theres anything else u might want too


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

How do I become part of the bean swap club?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2015)

sweet bro heres the 5 ecsd x polar bear tester there all the way to the left then super qrazy in the middle and the super purple on the end, well I got to get sum sleep got work early ttyl


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> No worries brother! I havnt given up on em yet, i have had beans suprise me and end up popping a week later.
> 
> I didnt kno who was sending me a care pack lotl! Damn usps put a note on my door sayin i need to pay $0.27 postage and i have to go pick it up at post office, i havnt had a day off till 2moro so im gonna grab it first thing in the AM. Thanks brother
> 
> I will get them Double Purple Doja beans out 2moro too. I will shoot u a pm, see if theres anything else u might want too


haha 27 cents really I weight it out and everything I thought it was good, I know why thou cause theres a dabber in there, let me know bro


----------



## amgprb (May 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> haha 27 cents really I weight it out and everything I thought it was good, I know why thou cause theres a dabber in there, let me know bro


Well they are going out of biz, soooo $0.27 def hurts their pocket book, ya kno! Haha

Sweeeeeet thanks, look forward to dabbin w the bigworm dabber! Appreciate it brother!


----------



## amgprb (May 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> How do I become part of the bean swap club?


well we passed around and swapped our wives first, ya kno to makes sure it was safe to trade beans!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> well we passed around and swapped our wives first, ya kno to makes sure it was safe to trade beans!


hahahaha got me laughin over here


----------



## $!LKthe second coming (May 11, 2015)

HMMMMMM.......I got a note on MY door saying I owe .49 cents! LMAO!!!! Haven't picked it up yet.....Fear not big worm, your pack is coming too. I just been BUSY.


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

How the hell have I missed this.....

Looks like you've got some nice crosses worm.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 11, 2015)

damn man I don't know why there doing that I guess next time ill have to put 2 just to be safe cause I don't like that shit man, hey gigs whats up dude im hopeing they come out nice the parents all look good so I can only hope, man I came home to one of my veg spot at 98, fuckin hot man I need to get a booster fan asap I been feeding the hell out of them every water with pro tek so lets hope that helps a little, I hate summer time


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 11, 2015)

$!LKthe second coming said:


> HMMMMMM.......I got a note on MY door saying I owe .49 cents! LMAO!!!! Haven't picked it up yet.....Fear not big worm, your pack is coming too. I just been BUSY.


hahaha damn bro again, somebody got a hard on for you broski, kinda fucked up cause I seen so much worst shit, hard to keep up wit u bro


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> damn man I don't know why there doing that I guess next time ill have to put 2 just to be safe cause I don't like that shit man, hey gigs whats up dude im hopeing they come out nice the parents all look good so I can only hope, man I came home to one of my veg spot at 98, fuckin hot man I need to get a booster fan asap I been feeding the hell out of them every water with pro tek so lets hope that helps a little, I hate summer time


That Super Qrazy sounds real nice. Reminds me of an Ozzy song lol.

98?! Fuck that would only be somewhat ok if you were running Co2 lol. I just dropped ac into my room so now it's all good. That silica should help.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 11, 2015)

I know I got the ac in there now


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (May 11, 2015)

Lol I had to pay a little charge as well, figured it would be worth it though 

Btw, I have been super busy as well, BigWorm, I will be getting to you the end of this week like. Here's a pic to inspire some of y'all


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 12, 2015)

aw man sorry fellas I promise wont happen again, man that upset me but glad ur all good


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

I didn't have to pay the mail man nothing, wait I didn't get no package maybe that's why lol.


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

Thank you for working so hard at what you do BW, inspiration is just blasting through my mind.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 12, 2015)

wow bro doing big things. Nice!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2015)

3 for 3 cracked on the S.qrazy 
1 for 3 on the S. Purp.
scuffed the remains 3 of each and
have them soaking now


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 13, 2015)

You have some amazing looking strains @bigworm6969 !


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

@bigworm, my pack had 2 yellow tube & a green... Safe to assume that the 2 yellow are the same genetics? Or what was supposed to be in the clear got put into a yellow?

Also, them cocksuckers not only charged my to get the package, but they managed to break that dabber in ten fucking places!!! Wtf they do, put it on the ground and stomp on it a few times?!!!!!!

Thanks brother, 'preciate it!


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @bigworm, my pack had 2 yellow tube & a green... Safe to assume that the 2 yellow are the same genetics? Or what was supposed to be in the clear got put into a yellow?
> 
> Also, them cocksuckers not only charged my to get the package, but they managed to break that dabber in ten fucking places!!! Wtf they do, put it on the ground and stomp on it a few times?!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks brother, 'preciate it!


Isn't our mail so great  haha. 

Pretty sad when you have to liquidate all your semi's to stay afloat and have UPS and Fedex transfer mail for you.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @bigworm, my pack had 2 yellow tube & a green... Safe to assume that the 2 yellow are the same genetics? Or what was supposed to be in the clear got put into a yellow?
> 
> Also, them cocksuckers not only charged my to get the package, but they managed to break that dabber in ten fucking places!!! Wtf they do, put it on the ground and stomp on it a few times?!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks brother, 'preciate it!


them fucker im pissed I got u bro give me a minute to make another one the other day when I was out I bought a roll of bubble wrap I though the bubble envelope would have worked but of course not that's to easy and yeah bro u got doubles it looks like no worries ill resend by friday


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 13, 2015)

alrite I got 5 things to get out if anybody else would like to get in on sum let me know before Friday, so far I mailed out to 20 peeps so hopeful sum journals will be popping up, I harvested the prime purple and talk about a sad seed harvest I got about 400 and only 100 good ones so they will be limited and I found 5 rogue seds on one of my kimbo, I know its not from a hermi must have had alittle pollen on me when I went into my room I spray mywholeself with water before I re enter I guess I didn't get it all


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2015)

I want some purple beans lol


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 13, 2015)

Get I get in on that please? I'd love anything. You can PM me, hopefully?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 13, 2015)

got grand daddy purple going this round and all kinds of other great stuff, cant wait


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 13, 2015)

Everything I've ever heard about Grand Daddy Purps/Purple (I've heard them used interchangeably. I'm assuming they're the same strain.) has always been *ultra* positive, but I've never had the opportunity to try it.

I love purple plants, something about the purples seem to help my pain without much of a couchlock. Sometimes I want and love that couchlock, but it's so nice to get a good head stone sometimes and go for a walk with my iPod and listen to music and see nature. I hadn't been able to do that on a daily basis in a long time, so I'm still very excited about that, haha.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 14, 2015)

DoctorJackalope said:


> Everything I've ever heard about Grand Daddy Purps/Purple (I've heard them used interchangeably. I'm assuming they're the same strain.) has always been *ultra* positive, but I've never had the opportunity to try it.
> 
> I love purple plants, something about the purples seem to help my pain without much of a couchlock. Sometimes I want and love that couchlock, but it's so nice to get a good head stone sometimes and go for a walk with my iPod and listen to music and see nature. I hadn't been able to do that on a daily basis in a long time, so I'm still very excited about that, haha.


I heard that walks in the woods is very calming, I like to look for deer antlers a couple years back I found two antlers side by side which is kind of rare and it was a 24 pointer fuckin big for my area, I had a guy offer to buy then for 250 he was going to mount them to a doe and said he killed it I had to decline to rare of a find for me


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 14, 2015)

I threw 5 prime purples in paper towel to see if they germ


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I heard that walks in the woods is very calming, I like to look for deer antlers a couple years back I found two antlers side by side which is kind of rare and it was a 24 pointer fuckin big for my area, I had a guy offer to buy then for 250 he was going to mount them to a doe and said he killed it I had to decline to rare of a find for me


I actually just saw an article at the barber shop on how to run a piece of chicken wire between two electric fence posts to make an antler rub for collecting I want to try. You feed them corn at it and they'll rub antlers on it and you have a nice spot to collect them. 

I love taking a walk in the woods or the pastures. I live in a rural area and can walk for over a mile before I see a neighbor's house, so I've been enjoying long walks lately.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 14, 2015)

you should take sum seed with u and a screw driver pop a hole and sow a seed I do this all the time I forget where I put most of them thou hahaha


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> you should take sum seed with u and a screw driver pop a hole and sow a seed I do this all the time I forget where I put most of them thou hahaha


I've thought about it. That's actually how I found my current spot- on a walk, it's secluded and has access to moving water, with the added benefit that it's far enough for my house that no one would ever suspect. Someday when I have excess seeds I'd like to just randomly drop a few in spots along my walk and see how they do. Since it's all private property I can't imagine there's any foot traffic through there.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

I just got a package from Big WOrm Industries, Super Purple, Super Qrazy, Prime Crystal and a big ass smile on my face. Mucho appreciation. Stay tuned everyone cuz we might have to mix some of this qraziness to some of the knights of the round.

I hope the big worm knows how much I <3 his gift.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

swweeet bro hope u find sumthing u like


----------



## natro.hydro (May 21, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> swweeet bro hope u find sumthing u like


Hey bro was just curious if that qrazy train you f2d was a color changer since I know you are a big on those and just wondering if I can expect to see sone of that


----------



## King Arthur (May 21, 2015)

Not sure which one to start first, I am thinking the Voodoo! haha, voodoo and superstition are fun .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2015)

Received a package from Bigworm yesterday...dropped 5 Prime Crystals and today they were cracked with a tail...now they are in soil waiting for them to sprout ! Good looking out there big man....can't wait to see what they make...big thanks bro


----------



## King Arthur (May 21, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Received a package from Bigworm yesterday...dropped 5 Prime Crystals and today they were cracked with a tail...now they are in soil waiting for them to sprout ! Good looking out there big man....can't wait to see what they make...big thanks bro


Such a blessing huh? I am going to do the same soon, I just need enough beans to do it! .


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 21, 2015)

I had a package today, already have two seeds of Super Qrazy, two Prime Crystal, and three Super Purple germinating already. I'll check them in the morning and see if they've popped tails.

I'm saving the rest for when I get my hydro setup later this year. 


@bigworm6969 Thanks so much man, I really appreciate this.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

most certainly welcome, qrazytrain is an awesome strain lots of colors in that one for sure the qrazytrain f2 and the qrazy elephant had purple and magenta colors in it, it was sum Purdy weed heres the qrazytrain f2 mom with seeds I got so many pics and I don't label them it takes me forever to find the ones I want, I need to start labeling stuff


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

sum qrazy elephants


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

here a superstious the possibilities are endless with this strain, you don't here to many peeps talking about this strain like they do with ssdd but I have found amazeing phenos with this strain


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 22, 2015)

Those are all incredible beautiful. I honestly don't know what I'm the most excited about it; at one point early on it was Crystal Blue. Then it was the Super Purple. Now I think it might be the Super Qrazy, haha. There's so many amazing things to look forward to!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2015)

hello folks hope everybody is enjoying memorial day just got done watching snipper its an awesome movie big thank you to all are men and women in arms without them we wouldn't be cooking out and living in this great country they really are the best, a lot of peeps don't think about them enough as just what they scarfice for our freedom it really piss me off this shit on youtube where mofos are standing and wipeing there feet on the American flag, I swear don't do that shit near me or its on like donkey kong if u don't like the usa then get the fuck out, I don't understand people thinkin on this stuff, a lot of people are spoiled rotten and it all started with my generation where you go to jail if u beat ur kid fuck that if ur kid deserves to get beat then give him an ass wooping, back in my grandparents day kids were so respectful to the elders if u were bad the neighbor would beat u then take u home to ur parents and then they would beat u kids these days r so disrespectful its bullshit, this is our future a bunch of spoiled crybabies brats, im done bitchin happy memorial day


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2015)

oh yeah the super purple is(purple vodoo f2 or f3 x superstious) well the bitch threw bananas on me in flower so please be careful and keep an eye out, I really think the purple voodoo is just really sensitive cause I had sum do that and sum do nothing at all so just a heads up


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2015)

sum super qrazy, super purple and prime chrystal I put 5 of each for a germ test and they all popped, cant see them real good but there in there with my sun flowers


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2015)

my indoor plants are a little behind being under a t5 and the fuckin heat, I been takeing them out of there veg spot and putting under the 1000watt light at night for 12 hours hopeful that will help they look great just a little slow totally my fault I need an inline and better ac them stand up portal ac to me are garbage I don't like mine at all, I think a regular window unit would out do it of course theres no window in my spot, maybe if I completely insultaed my room it would help to many cracks and shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2015)

cant wait to see some purple budz here soon im hopeing the super purple and the super qrazy are going to have sum good color changers in them, cant wait I already got my next rumn planned out and all I can say is purple, everything purple and im going to spend more time on my stuff, so get ready


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 26, 2015)

damn folks I meant to get sum pics and forget oh well ill get them tomorrow


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2015)

Dude worm I forgot the fairy showed up right before we left for our vaca! Thanks bro!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude worm I forgot the fairy showed up right before we left for our vaca! Thanks bro!


ur welcome bro


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> ur welcome bro


What do you recommend to pop?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

all of them hahaha its up to u but I think the super qrazy is going to be a good one and for the super purple please keep an eye on them if u pop them ones cause they might hermi im thinking purple voodoo is just a real sensitive bitch, I was hopeing there would be sum peeps popping seeds but I guess everybody just added them to the vault no worries thou I popped sum to see what they hold inside, there about 2 weeks old now so I need to get pics I haven't popped any prime chrystal inside yet I need jiffy pellets but I did throw 5 outside and they all came up, the chrystal blue mom I used was a frosty bitch so it should be good to


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

the 3 strains im getting ready to harvest blue kimbo, prime moonshine and gorilla spirit will only be givein out to the peeps that start growing the other 3 so maybe that will be sum inspiration for peeps to pop them, thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> all of them hahaha its up to u but I think the super qrazy is going to be a good one and for the super purple please keep an eye on them if u pop them ones cause they might hermi im thinking purple voodoo is just a real sensitive bitch, I was hopeing there would be sum peeps popping seeds but I guess everybody just added them to the vault no worries thou I popped sum to see what they hold inside, there about 2 weeks old now so I need to get pics I haven't popped any prime chrystal inside yet I need jiffy pellets but I did throw 5 outside and they all came up, the chrystal blue mom I used was a frosty bitch so it should be good to


Hey Worm I popped evedything, but a fu kin' heart attack messed everything up, they were (are) on a se ed heat mat and probobly cooked to death.
I'd love to give it a second Chan e if you still have more beans to go out

Bob


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Worm I popped evedything, but a fu kin' heart attack messed everything up, they were (are) on a se ed heat mat and probobly cooked to death.
> I'd love to give it a second Chan e if you still have more beans to go out
> 
> Bob


yeah I know bob no worries bro ill get sum more out to u tomorrow, hope ur feelin better bud, heart attack ant good please take care of urself bro, I don't like dr but sometimes u got to let them help u, ur a good dude it would suck to lose u bro, keep healthy, if u want ill throw prime purple in to now I don't know if they will germ cause the seeds came out kinda fucked up but you can give it a shot, prime purple(purple vodoo f2 x optimus prime)


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> the 3 strains im getting ready to harvest blue kimbo, prime moonshine and gorilla spirit will only be givein out to the peeps that start growing the other 3 so maybe that will be sum inspiration for peeps to pop them, thanks


I'd pop some but I'm like 10hrs away from home lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

its all good bro


----------



## King Arthur (May 28, 2015)

I will pop somebig worm soon, just have to bleach everything first and then get the seedlings going again!  Should be early next week.

and to bob, positive vibes and best wishes for a speedy recovery. Be well everyone, remember to take care of yourselves out there.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

thank you bro I appreciated I know there will be sum awesome plants in there atleast I hope so I always second guess myself


----------



## King Arthur (May 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thank you bro I appreciated I know there will be sum awesome plants in there atleast I hope so I always second guess myself


I will take care of them, give them a good home and love them. I have 0 doubt that they will produce something beautiful. Would be super cool to find a keeper too!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

man I hope u do it would put a smile on my face


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Worm I popped evedything, but a fu kin' heart attack messed everything up, they were (are) on a se ed heat mat and probobly cooked to death.
> I'd love to give it a second Chan e if you still have more beans to go out
> 
> Bob


Damn Bob, sorry to hear that. Hopefully you're on the mend and all will be well....


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 31, 2015)

finally remember to take pics the one in the front are super purple and in the back super qrazy im getting ready to pop 5 more of each one


----------



## amgprb (Jun 1, 2015)

My package had 2 packs of super purple  gonna have to hold off on that one for a min as I have too much going on to keep a close eye on a known possible herm.... Soooooooooooo prime crystal it is! Droppin em in a cup right now! 

None of the Qrazy elephants popped, i have 5 more beans left, faq it i will pop em too! 

The great pheno hunt continues!!!! Round 3


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2015)

tnx for the re-up worm


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 8, 2015)

hey bob did u get them


----------



## amgprb (Jun 8, 2015)

Germinatiin report:

6/6 on the Prime Crystal

I also tried the rest of the Qrazy Elephant... After 3 days soaking i still haf nothing and was ready to just give up on em again. On day 5 I decided to dump em but to my surprise, 3/6 had split! I put all 6 into peet pellets...

I will update when evetything breaks ground


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2015)

Got em today, tnx


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 9, 2015)

Soaked the Super Qrazy!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 9, 2015)

I just checked in on them and they all sank-less than 24 hours is up there with some of the most well established breeders' beans


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 9, 2015)

Prime Crystal at 7 days


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 9, 2015)

all man u guys got me fired up thanks so much, tomorrow im going to get sum more jiffy pellets I had four boxes of 36 and use them all on my veggy garden im going to pop a shit load of everything atleast 50, thanks for all the love it is very appreciated my gdp male is starting to drop pollen so im seeing what would be best to hit it with, I got to get up with my boy stray cause all the girls in the flower room are his and see if its ok to hit sum strains with the gdp I don't want to make my home boy madd cause I think everything he gave me are testers so ill check with him first if not its all good ill save the pollen for the blackcherry dojo, one of my best buds has sum purple voodoo seeds I gifted him awhile back so ill be making more of them soon, well off to bed for me ttyl


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2015)

well folks just dropped 36 beans, I popped 5 prime chrystal, 5 blue kimbo, 5 prime moonshine, 5 qrazy elephants, 2 original purple voodoo and 4 twizzlers, so im just going to use this thread for all my crosses, my boy sending me more purple voodoo so ill have a good amount to find a male and female to make more and right now im storeing gdp pollen for later use, going to consentrait on my gear this round and sum testers from raw genetics raw cookies and pink 2.0 so should be good cant wait to see how these crosses make out


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dlo checking in

Super Qrazy on deck 
2/2 popped
Viguors little fuckers



3days.. str8 in promix hp with a little bith of superthrive misted on top of soil. Works everytime


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

I see that orca blazing in the background..


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 14, 2015)

Put all mine into rockwool, awaiting their little heads to peak out and then will snap some pics.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 14, 2015)

I got 4/5 germ and sprout, sitting in their rapid rooters because I ran out of perlite so on Tuesday they will be put in 16oz cups


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 15, 2015)

This is pretty exciting, bunch of us popping the same strains and giving worm some love back for giving us the opportunity. Beautiful, this is how the industry should be, a group of good dudes (and ladies) passing around genetics and having people all do it together.

Wewt we are in for a wild ride.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Dlo checking in
> 
> Super Qrazy on deck
> 2/2 popped
> ...


Hell yeah....they popped up on my birthday...gonna be str8 fire !!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice^^^^^Happy belated


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

So I'm gonna be dropping some bigworm genetics here really soon


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Nice^^^^^Happy belated


Thanks man...happy growing


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 15, 2015)

That Super Qrazy got me like . The anticipation is strong! Keep peeking on them but they aren't coming up just yet.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

Prime Crystal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That Super Qrazy got me like . The anticipation is strong! Keep peeking on them but they aren't coming up just yet.


hey bro if they don't pop ill hook u up with more no worries


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey bro if they don't pop ill hook u up with more no worries


They are peekin their little cotyledons!!  Not all of them popped up yet but I have faith.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2015)

Alright so this weekend need to go through the room and decide who's going to go outside so I can make room to pop some bigworm seeds


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Alright so this weekend need to go through the room and decide who's going to go outside so I can make room to pop some bigworm seeds


Atta boy! Forever young, let us all be forever young! Do we really wanna live forever something something...

 I am not fuckin with them at the moment and they are doing splendid. I see a weak one in the bunch but you never know, some of those fuckers surprise the hell out of us. 

Weeeeewwwww Whooooooeeeew


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 18, 2015)

thanks fellas you guys are making my week I appreciate it alot


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 20, 2015)

Aye, that 4/5 germ and actually getting to grow in seedling mode no damping off weak seeds stuff round these parts


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 22, 2015)

sweet man glad they germed for you I had 5 going and 2 of them near the top shrunk and fell over I had dampeing off before but its usually at soil level when they shrink and fall over it might be a heat issue my shit was getting up to 90 so I change my seedling veg area so no more problems with heat yeah I hate summer time growing and working in it suck ass a lot let see how they do in there new spot it wont ever go above 80, the blue kimbos are being sttuborn I should have let them sit a month and there so big I might have to scuff them


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

So got the rooms all cleaned up today and everything that was ready for flower moved over and will flip Wednesday, so that means it's time to pop some bigworm beans  

I'm going to let you guys decide what to pop.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 22, 2015)

You got to list them lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok they are Super Purple, Super Qrazy, and Prime Crystal. 

That Prime Crystal has my eye I know that.....


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah do that and the super Qrazy! Haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wish I could but I've only got enough room for a 5 pack. The rooms are stuffed to the gills as it is......


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Wish I could but I've only got enough room for a 5 pack. The rooms are stuffed to the gills as it is......


Prime chrystal for sure has my vote


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Prime chrystal for sure has my vote


Ya man I've already got a Qrazytrain going so I don't want to end up with 2 influenced strains. I like selection  And right now a hermie scares me as I can't afford to lose a crop at this time. I'm guessing it's probably going to be Prime Crystal.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 23, 2015)

Fed/watered them with 248ppm and 6.0 ph, these are mini-hempys


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 23, 2015)

got me some happy frog today and got the perfect spot ready,cant wait for them to get here,all of em sound dank as hell!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 25, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> got me some happy frog today and got the perfect spot ready,cant wait for them to get here,all of em sound dank as hell!


on its way bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

So have 5 prime crystals soaking. Hope they show me the future.....


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 26, 2015)

got 5 vials only one is labeled prime moonshine?help me bro


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 26, 2015)

They are coming along, not sure how healthy they are just yet but I think they will start to become nice little plants soon enough.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 26, 2015)

128 ppm will uppot next week2 liter


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2015)

bluesdad yellow vials is super purple green is prime chrystal blue is blue kimbo I forgot to put in the paper my bad


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2015)

im going right now to get pics be right back


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2015)

sorry there not the best pics but heres the super purple I got 2 males so there only 3 left


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2015)

heres the super qrazy y scan disk was full so I only got a couple only one male so far


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2015)

the top 4 are blue kimbos I popped 5 and only one came up so I took them out of the jiffy plugs and scuffed them with sandpaper and put them back and boom two days later there up


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 1, 2015)

Super Qrazy looking super


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 1, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> the top 4 are blue kimbos I popped 5 and only one came up so I took them out of the jiffy plugs and scuffed them with sandpaper and put them back and boom two days later there upView attachment 3449407


Do you scuff them with your hand or put em in a box with the sandpaper and shake em? Just curious because I wanna try this next time I have stubborn seeds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 1, 2015)

wow looking good vitamin nro thanks so much and hydro I held them with my fingers and lightly scuffed the line on the seeds where they open I did one to hard and it rubbed right thru the shell


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 6, 2015)

I got 8 in the tent right now, all different kinds, 5 have popped through the soil, will have pics soon, got 6 still in germ. Can't wait


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 6, 2015)

oh man these genetics got me jonesing to get em started.fuck it, I'm bout to pull out the trusty Rubbermaid tote and get me some Blue Kimbo going.It'll take me a couple days but yeah it's on! Hey BigWorm any info on these Blue Kimbo?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> oh man these genetics got me jonesing to get em started.fuck it, I'm bout to pull out the trusty Rubbermaid tote and get me some Blue Kimbo going.It'll take me a couple days but yeah it's on! Hey BigWorm any info on these Blue Kimbo?


Pretty sure it is a kimbo kush gal he has hit with some pollen from his bodhi tester-blue moonshine x nl5. Could be wrong though. I know that kimbo kush (obviously not the exact same since it isnt the same clone or anything) won this years sf cup for non solvent extract and cookies and cream from the same breeder took second so a sweep in the non solvent extracts cup has me pretty sold on some exotic genetics I know that much. 
So I am sure they will bring the potency and should have some color in em. Looking forward to seeing some of those.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Pretty sure it is a kimbo kush gal he has hit with some pollen from his bodhi tester-blue moonshine x nl5. Could be wrong though. I know that kimbo kush (obviously not the exact same since it isnt the same clone or anything) won this years sf cup for non solvent extract and cookies and cream from the same breeder took second so a sweep in the non solvent extracts cup has me pretty sold on some exotic genetics I know that much.
> So I am sure they will bring the potency and should have some color in em. Looking forward to seeing some of those.


Just to add on, Kimbo is a HUGe yielder, and that strain and Cookies N Creme are IMO the best Exotic has to offer


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Just found this thread! Subbed


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Imma have to.pop some of these blue kimbos.. and the kimbo.kushes.... wish.i.had more room


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Pretty sure it is a kimbo kush gal he has hit with some pollen from his bodhi tester-blue moonshine x nl5. Could be wrong though. I know that kimbo kush (obviously not the exact same since it isnt the same clone or anything) won this years sf cup for non solvent extract and cookies and cream from the same breeder took second so a sweep in the non solvent extracts cup has me pretty sold on some exotic genetics I know that much.
> So I am sure they will bring the potency and should have some color in em. Looking forward to seeing some of those.


the 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 are no longer tester they were for sale at a couple places I would never do that to any breeder that I was testing there gear that's bad business especially bodhi, once there for sale on website then I feel its fair game but if its a tester I don't fuck with it, just grow it out and report back what I found


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> the 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 are no longer tester they were for sale at a couple places I would never do that to any breeder that I was testing there gear that's bad business especially bodhi, once there for sale on website then I feel its fair game but if its a tester I don't fuck with it, just grow it out and report back what I found


I knew that just meant you got it as a tester, know you would never do someone dirty on purpose man. Have a care package heading your way end of this week, sorry for the delay but last batch got swooped up quick.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 7, 2015)

Prime Crystal at 72 hrs flowering....sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I knew that just meant you got it as a tester, know you would never do someone dirty on purpose man. Have a care package heading your way end of this week, sorry for the delay but last batch got swooped up quick.


word u know I love ur care packages they are the bomb digity u better not spoil me too much hahaha, just wanted to make sure everyone knew that I wasn't breeding or chuckin pollen with test gear, im hitting a purple blackcherry dojo with east coast sour diesel now so that should be an awesome crosses and im going to use godhead male to hit something with probably gdp well see and skunkwreck looking good man I hope u find something u like bro, my super purple and super qrazy are almost at the flip stage so I wont be far behind u brother I guess my plants are about 24 inches so about 6 more inches and ill flip the one super purple has all purple stem so im siked about that and the blue kimbo, prime moonshines gorilla spirit are all comeing along nicely anybody need any more let me know, thanks for stopping in


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 7, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> word u know I love ur care packages they are the bomb digity u better not spoil me too much hahaha, just wanted to make sure everyone knew that I wasn't breeding or chuckin pollen with test gear, im hitting a purple blackcherry dojo with east coast sour diesel now so that should be an awesome crosses and im going to use godhead male to hit something with probably gdp well see and skunkwreck looking good man I hope u find something u like bro, my super purple and super qrazy are almost at the flip stage so I wont be far behind u brother I guess my plants are about 24 inches so about 6 more inches and ill flip the one super purple has all purple stem so im siked about that and the blue kimbo, prime moonshines gorilla spirit are all comeing along nicely anybody need any more let me know, thanks for stopping in


That female is all I have left of those PC...lost others to high temps...may reveg her and keep her as a mom plant..she's looking very promising !! Anytime you want to see some one else grow your gear or don't have time to do so yourself hit me up bro I'll run your gear no problem


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Worm I feel like such a douche, those beans never popped. Idk wtf happened. Have no fear I'll try some of the others though!


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 8, 2015)

the gorilla spirit sounds like it would be nice.Bigworm how many strains do you have that you've created?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Worm I feel like such a douche, those beans never popped. Idk wtf happened. Have no fear I'll try some of the others though!


Which beans are giving you troubles ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 9, 2015)

all man sorry u lost sum and as far as germing goes I must be a lucky guy cause the only ones that gave me problems were the blue kimbos but I took them out the jiffy pellets and scuffed with sand paper and they grew fine, sorry to here they didn't jerm bro if u need more let me know I got tons, right now im at 12 strains and 2 of them are in progress so 10 strains, mine are all doing lovely ill get sum pics today since its raining don't think im gonna work in it I might thou I need the money


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 9, 2015)

here r the babies, all kinds blue kimbo, gorilla spirits, prime chrystal, prime moonshine, purple voodoo f2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 9, 2015)

purple voodoo f2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 9, 2015)

I didn't get no pics of the super purple and super qrazy there in the big veg tent maybe tomorrow


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 9, 2015)

sum more


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 9, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum more


What's the Gorilla Spirits ?


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 9, 2015)

2 of every kind, all eight broke soil. Hope to get a good male/female ratio. Thanks again big worm!!!


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 9, 2015)

Pic, home made little box till the tent plants are done


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 9, 2015)

sweet bthegreatone I hope there sum dank in those seedlings gorilla spirit(gorilla grape gush x spirit in the sky), thanks for growing fellas


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 9, 2015)

Hell yeah, hope to do a sog on em so it should be a great show


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> Hell yeah, hope to do a sog on em so it should be a great show


getter done bro I know u will kill it, thanks again


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 13, 2015)

Prime Crystal with an OG Kush funk.....wth...I like this @bigworm6969


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 13, 2015)

I have to count how many popped, I had guests so I haven't been able to transplant everything stealth like.

I am happy to be aboard the big worm train.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks fellas and looking good @skunkwreck , damn bro looks like u will be the first to the finish line I guess I need to get sum kinda prize together for who ever reach it first, oh yeah I got the perfect thing for a prize, ill let u guys know tonight yesterday was my b day and now im off to work in the rain have a good day peeps


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas and looking good @skunkwreck , damn bro looks like u will be the first to the finish line I guess I need to get sum kinda prize together for who ever reach it first, oh yeah I got the perfect thing for a prize, ill let u guys know tonight yesterday was my b day and now im off to work in the rain have a good day peeps


Happy Birthday


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday worm...


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas and looking good @skunkwreck , damn bro looks like u will be the first to the finish line I guess I need to get sum kinda prize together for who ever reach it first, oh yeah I got the perfect thing for a prize, ill let u guys know tonight yesterday was my b day and now im off to work in the rain have a good day peeps


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY BROTHA!!!!


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 14, 2015)

I think you letting use grow you gear is a prize in its self!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> I think you letting use grow you gear is a prize in its self!!


I'll 2nd that 
My prize is in the tent stanking lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 14, 2015)

There coming along nicely.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks fellas I appreciate it, im going to give a glass bowl to whom ever cross the finish line first, I want to make it interesting a little completion never hurts, thank u guys for growing these seeds out


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas I appreciate it, im going to give a glass bowl to whom ever cross the finish line first, I want to make it interesting a little completion never hurts, thank u guys for growing these seeds out


I got 7 weeks left by my guesstamation...so it prolly won't be me but hey a new glass bowl to smoke your crosses in...sounds like a winner to me bro


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking good worm can't wait to see some pretty purple buds. subbed up for the ride.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 14, 2015)

I forgot to actually got the watch thread button earlier. Lill to much rare darkness shatter lol. I'm subbed this time i swear


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 15, 2015)

heres a super qrazy female I decided she was ready for flower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2015)

welcome zchopper glad to have u bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Da Worms SupaQrazy.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

4 Gorilla Spirits up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy birthday Worm.. Stay safe and Stay high homie


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 17, 2015)

thanks d low ur the man I hope there sum dank in there for u bro, thanks for updatting


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 17, 2015)

I left my seeds in my desk drawer at work lol. They are in a a/c cooled room so no worries, I didnt wanna leave them in my car after I got them this morning cus it was pretty hot and muggy out. My garden is gonna be all big worm gear in a month here. Once I harvest the testers I am doing these babies are going in a shot glass and doing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 18, 2015)

sssssweettt getter done bro, cant wait to pull up a chair for this one, thanks bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 18, 2015)

im down to two super purples out of 5 I found another male today, it was to me the best looking plant it has a purple stem I love it when they have purple stems, ill get a pic tomorrow morning


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

Shit dude happy belated b-day. Haven't been checking in as often as I should 

I found a seed in my TER it was pollinated by my Grape Stomper OG I ran it 12/12 from seed and got some amazing sweet grape smells and some purpling. Going to dig back into the seeds see if I can make some more and return some favours  Haven't smoked any yet but it looks bomb 

Trying to reveg her right now to get some clones off and hit them with some pollen too.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 19, 2015)

oh yeah ter is a great strain thanks for the bday and trust me I know all about not checkin in as often been real busy working im sure it will be dank Bodhi strains are badass, how u making out with the 12/12 from seeds always want to try but I love heavy yielders I have yet to run ggg strains to many seeds not enough time well not enough room, ttyl bro


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah ter is a great strain thanks for the bday and trust me I know all about not checkin in as often been real busy working im sure it will be dank Bodhi strains are badass, how u making out with the 12/12 from seeds always want to try but I love heavy yielders I have yet to run ggg strains to many seeds not enough time well not enough room, ttyl bro


Done with 12/12 from seed for a bit while I do a couple runs of clones under my new DIY LED I want to see how it's going to do with some bigger plants and give it a good test. 

Fireballs and Lee Roy are going to be cloned and trained to the hills  have 2 plants fill my entire cab and see what kind of penetration it gets i'm thinkin.

Doing some redesign of the grow space, been meaning to make an elevated floor with some vents as passive intakes and add solid doors. Gotta get it done this week


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 19, 2015)

sorry the pics suck when lights come on ill try again but this is my 3rd male of super purple out of 5 so I got 2 more left that idk what the sex is but I was hopeing this one was a female cause of the purple stem, maybe it will be a good male well see


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

After the rain yesterday the plants are very happy in the outdoor garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mo what are those? There freaking huge brother.. very nice


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks DL!

Mystery seedlings from seeds dropped by crosses. Jesus OG, Blue Dream, Scott's OG, LA Con, Mulanje, Jilly Bean, Paki Punch, and Ace of Spades.

All mixed in different ratios. 

Each generation is adapting better and better to this location.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks DL!
> 
> Mystery seedlings from seeds dropped by crosses. Jesus OG, Blue Dream, Scott's OG, LA Con, Mulanje, Jilly Bean, Paki Punch, and Ace of Spades.
> 
> ...


I have bags like that. Every once in awhile it's fun to pop one and see what happens. I label each bag by what was in that particular grow. For example I am almost done with a bean that had SSDD, road kill unicorn, head trip, jabbas stash and OG18 in the room. I'm getting lemon coffee from her and she's gonna go 12 weeks. Strange what you can find.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Natural selection at it's best!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Killing it mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 20, 2015)

the big worm seeds are in recussitation mode. Foliar fed to try and give them enough hydration to come back. The heat got to 100 and the little ones just weren't old enough to take it. 

 I am sorry big, they have a humidity dome back over them and i am praying.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!


Shit is wild... u nt even see what there in.... sweet... them some biggins.. what that in the far right corner?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

The one barely in the picture?

Jail Bird - was growing out of the grate in my deck:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The one barely in the picture?
> 
> Jail Bird - was growing out of the grate in my deck:
> 
> ...


damn Mo you have some monster plants.my plushberry x love Jill is a killer cross.I'm wanting to grow out more of your creations but don't have the space.one day.....


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 21, 2015)

Sup Worm ,I'm germin some super qrazy and super purple today bro.Im hoping for some sexy ladies.I wanna hit a lower branch with some double purple doja pollen.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

post some pics on my thread!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 22, 2015)

I let them get a little hungrier than I wanted, topped them 1x. Should be going into flower next week, hoping for good things!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

3 Gorilla Spirts 
2 kimbo kushes
5 Sir strawchers


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just put 

9 Blue kimbos
7 Prime Moonshine


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

There should be some dank in there..

Worm what it do? Hows everything


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 23, 2015)

nice fellas thanks for the love it tickles me pink when I see pics of these strains I guess where all in the same boat as far as to what to expect that make it even that more exicting I just hope they turn out as good as the parents I used sorry to hear about the heat issues im battling that shit here also, wish I had a mini split when I get my own crib its gonna be epic state of the art hahahaha, ill get sum pics of all my plants this weekend for u guys, thanks a bunch


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2015)

I had a few reveg on me. Now they are flowering all spindly.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 23, 2015)

I had words next to the picks and they didn't show n e ways I decided to throw a super purple and super qrazy into flower im so anxious to see them bud out


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 23, 2015)

Two of my super Qrazy tops that I took from the training rooted in peat cubes within 9 days in pretty cold temps....I need to get a heating mat because the air temp is def different from the temp of the cubes I find and I think hat hurts me


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

worm do you breed? in that first pic were you using a t5 or t4?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 24, 2015)

I do alittle pollen chucking and crosses I use a six bulb t5 and then I wired 4 regular ones together with 100watt cfl bulbs for sum extra light, thanks fellas and vitamin green looking good bro do u have a thread and if so wheres it at cause I know u be growing sum dank


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol, I just like to post in tester threads man, I have a thread in the LED section but I am going to get it moved over to the Grow journals I think.
I am only working on 1 strain that's "original" right now, and I haven't made any crosses with it yet...Heres a pic of it, BubbleGum Widow


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 24, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Lol, I just like to post in tester threads man, I have a thread in the LED section but I am going to get it moved over to the Grow journals I think.
> I am only working on 1 strain that's "original" right now, and I haven't made any crosses with it yet...Heres a pic of it, BubbleGum Widow


hell yeah bro she looks nice, the name alone intrigues me I love both of them strains


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 25, 2015)

Super Qrazy went into flower last night 7/25.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 25, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Super Qrazy went into flower last night 7/25.


Cant wait to see what u get..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 25, 2015)

ssssssaaaaaawwweeeettttttt bro im glad u got one in, the one I got looks nice and im not just saying that hahaha shes atleast 38-41 inches I hope it don't have a hug strectch might have another 6 footer on my hands my strayfox tester omg is a 6 footer, I got 2 super purple in flower, one is 4 days and one is 2 days and im searchin for purple and nothing yet, I got a nice godhead male im looking to use


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 26, 2015)

super qrazy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 26, 2015)

super purple


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 26, 2015)

Update on my babies, how much longer do you guy think I can keep them in those solo cups before I transplant. I'm doing a scrog grow on me. I got two with purple stems, hope the are female, all have been topped.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 26, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> Update on my babies, how much longer do you guy think I can keep them in those solo cups before I transplant. I'm doing a scrog grow on me. I got two with purple stems, hope the are female, all have been topped.


Depends on what you want to do? Do you want to keep them small while they sex? If so I would just go up to 2 liter or 1/5 gallon after another couple days...they can be transplanted at any time really from the looks of it, maybe another week before they start dropping from space issues?


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm really just waiting on my tent to be ready, I think I got about two more weeks left on my plants to be finished, then I think I'm going to use 3 gallon bags to do my first scrog attempt with this mix of worm chronic I'm calling it... Lol. If I got to make another little grow box I will, I made that one out of cardboard boxes and a old lamp, but that's what I got so far


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 26, 2015)

So 2 days in and I have bumped it to 843 ppm and 5.7 ph. As you can tell they got hungry in their early life but I got it all figured out, hungry girls for sure!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 27, 2015)

looking good fellas, thanks vitamin bro they look heathly as a mofo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 27, 2015)

I threw another super purple in flower so now its 2 sq and 2 sp and I got 1 more female of sq in veg


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 27, 2015)

oh almost forgot I hit an elephant stomper x stardawg with godhead so will have another interesting cross soon for u guys


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Supa Qrazy 
Havent sowed sex yet 



They got there 1st topping the other day. Very vigorous growers


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

New Babies

Prime Moonshine 5 of 5 Popped
Blue Kimbo 5 of 10 Popped


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## ILM (Jul 29, 2015)

Got four super qrazy two super purple in veg can't wait till these girls explode


----------



## ILM (Jul 29, 2015)

QUOTE="bigworm6969, post: 11784958, member: 368831"]oh almost forgot I hit an elephant stomper x stardawg with godhead so will have another interesting cross soon for u guys[/QUOTE]


Hell ya that sounds amazing always wanted to run elephant stomper cros.count me in bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks ilm doing a good job bro thank u so much


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 30, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh almost forgot I hit an elephant stomper x stardawg with godhead so will have another interesting cross soon for u guys


That sounds amazing lol!


----------



## ILM (Jul 31, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks ilm doing a good job bro thank u so much


Thanx allot brother.I'll try to update at least one a week.they're all vigorous as shit and LOVE the lights.ive had them under a cooltube 600 from jump street no problems. Hope to find some color thanx again and keep me in mind for your next batch so far I'm def a fan of your work and that cross sounds sic


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 31, 2015)

Got 2 males and 1 no show of the Super Qrazy. I culled 1 but the ther male has nice trichome dusting and nice structure so I might keep him if that's okay with you @bigworm6969


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 31, 2015)

Just started 12/12 today to show the sex, then I'm going to re veg for the scrog, hoping for at least two out of 7. There lookin great, just made a bigger box for em till the tent is ready, week or less away


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 31, 2015)

its all u brother vitamin that's what its all about, im happy with whatever makes u guys happy much love bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 31, 2015)

sweet b getter done bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 31, 2015)

I just put in another super qrazy female so I have 3 super qrazy and 2 super purple and 1 idk yet on the sp im hopeing 3 for 3


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jul 31, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sweet b getter done bro


I'll have a update pic tomorrow, they are sleeping right now lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 31, 2015)

sweet


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's a group shot btw. The 2 on the left are the males, I kept the far left, trashed the middle , and the right is no show so fingers crossed for girl!

Mad respect Worm! One love


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Well these bigworm seeds are very vigorous. All the babies have blown up.. 

The most vigorous are the Prime Moonshine and the Blue Kimbos


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gorilla Spirits . Kimbo Kushs. Sir Strawberrys


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

2 Supa Qrazy Females




Stem rub stink s the whole room up
... Gonna be some dank fo sho..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Worm again thanks ...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2015)

no thank u fellas I just hope there dank the qrazytrain f2 I used as the mom was beautiful had a lot of purple in it I got sum great shotz on my phone of her that I put on ig Im gonna figure out how to post them up here it should be nice but u never know the 3 I got r looking good and the one is a straight beast already 4-5 foot easy, im not seeing any color yet I hope I do thou, thanks guys


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2015)

here the 3rd super qrazy I put into flower


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 1, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> here the 3rd super qrazy I put into flowerView attachment 3471250


That's lookin awful pretty!!


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 1, 2015)

I am sorry I failed you buddy, It isn't the first time I lost my seedlings. The humidity is brutal up here, at one point I can get it up to 50-70% but it gets down to 20% easy...

 I am still learning my environment unfortunately, I apologize for wasting the seeds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2015)

thanks fellas and no worries on the seeds it happens to the best of us, damping off gets me every now and then but I got plenty seeds u need more


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 6, 2015)

Still trying to sex em on 12/12. Had to transplant, solo cups were killin em. They looke great now and my tent is ready!! Will built scrog after I find sex...lol. There's a pick of my lil monster auto flower too


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 6, 2015)

nice bro looks great


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 8, 2015)

Found a male today, he was a badass to, now down to six, hopefully they will all show in the next week.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Mine are finally all showing sex and there were two I was pretty sure were male by the stinky stem rub. I did get one surprise male.

The boys are all pulled now and I took some clones off of the girls. Keeping Fireball, Animal Cookies, and Rebar.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 8, 2015)

5 seeds of super qrazy are getting germed, 5 super purple get germed in 2 weeks. Trying to space em out every 2 weeks gonna be a lot of big worm gear through my garden though.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> 5 seeds of super qrazy are getting germed, 5 super purple get germed in 2 weeks. Trying to space em out every 2 weeks gonna be a lot of big worm gear through my garden though.
> View attachment 3475502


4/5 of these had tails already tonight when I put them in rooters after a 24 hour soak, none of the other seeds I am germing had tails... lets hope this vigor carries through


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2015)

I like whats happening in here! keep rockin it fellas.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 9, 2015)

that's what I like to hear my super qrazy are beastin it I just hope theres sum color In them keep it up hydro ur doing good work bro, thanks bob


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 9, 2015)

got me sum buckeye purples to work with and got a free 5 pack of gg#4 x buckeye purple so its going to get good, especially when I hit them bitches with sum purple voodoo pollen, allll yeahhh


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> 4/5 of these had tails already tonight when I put them in rooters after a 24 hour soak, none of the other seeds I am germing had tails... lets hope this vigor carries through


It does carry through...most definitely


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2015)

4/5 Super Purple germed...3 were male , hoping this last one will be the Queen lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 9, 2015)

I hope so to man I think I got 2 sp and 3 sq


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Worm heres the final..



From left to right

Sir Strawcher x5
Kimbo kush x2
Blue Kimbo x4
Gorilla Spirts x4
Prime Moonshine x7


Im exicted..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Which one is really speaking to you?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 9, 2015)

hell yeah cant wait bro I just got done myself uppotting sum so it wont be long and ill be flowering everything but the gorilla spirit so im siked to see yours hell yeah tear it up bro, thanks alot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

@Mohican .. Prime Moonshine, Gorilla Sprits, Sir Strawcher. The best germ rates and strongest growers..

@bigworm6969 .. Im excited too my friend cant wait..


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 11, 2015)

Well three more males today, last three I'm sure should be female, last day of 12/12, so it will be two super purples and one blue kimbo in a scrog here soon!!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 11, 2015)

Super Qrazy coming along nicely. I am getting a grapefruit smell with a stem-rub


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 12, 2015)

nice fellas that's what i like to see and hear getter done I found sum faint purple in one of my super qrazy so im super siked


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 13, 2015)

5 hours of labor built for this grow!! Hard work pays off.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2015)

nice b looking good how long u vegging for? im going now to get sum pics be righ


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2015)

super purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2015)

super qrazy the one is showing sum red color in it


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 14, 2015)

I didn't really have a plan on how long to veg... Was going to do it till all the holes were filled..lol. This is my first scrog grow so any advice is welcomed!! There a month today, one plant is longer than the other two. If you follow me on here you will see my candy cane auto grow and set up, so I'm using the same stuff to keep it short. So if you done a grow like this before, help a brother out...lol, looking at the plants it looks like 3 of 4 worm dank, so you know it's going to look like the bomb!!! Toke up, good vibes, I'm baked and drunk, 1:41am lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 16, 2015)

hahaha yeah I never did a scrog so I couldn't help u but im sure somebody will im pretty sure u keep toppem and bend the branch over into new holes, hope u get sum frosty dank


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 16, 2015)

hey b if I were u, do u know the big aluminafoil turkey pans I would fill the whole thing with dirt and plant all 3 plants in it, the bigger the pot the bigger the roots means bigger plants but that's totally up to you, right now I use 5 gallon pots but im thinking of switching to 7 gallon and vegging alittle longer, idk just my thoughts


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

Hot damn, you guys are making my mouth water with all your awesome ladies.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 17, 2015)

Heya bigworm, lookin fine! I finally found my way here  My Kimbos are about 1-2 weeks out from the cut, cant wait for the fire!


----------



## alaskind (Aug 18, 2015)

few shots... hope its cool to post em here


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 19, 2015)

alaskind said:


> View attachment 3482085 View attachment 3482091 View attachment 3482092
> few shots... hope its cool to post em here


Are those the blue kimbos?? That looks dank, I have one in the scrog.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 19, 2015)

Just straight Kimbo, doin my pheno hunt


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 20, 2015)

alaskind said:


> View attachment 3482085 View attachment 3482091 View attachment 3482092
> few shots... hope its cool to post em here


Fuck me runnin, those are some gorgeous plants! Nice Job Alaskind

Jeesus Worm!


----------



## alaskind (Aug 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fuck me runnin, those are some gorgeous plants! Nice Job Alaskind
> 
> Jeesus Worm!


thanx man, I cant stay outa the room when the lights are burnin


----------



## papapayne (Aug 23, 2015)

Found the thread, subbed up for the ride! Gonna be popping the beans shortly.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 23, 2015)

sweet papa I just got done harvesting the blackcherry dojo x ecsd seeds so in a week or two it will be on and popping for all my canna buddies


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 24, 2015)

Worm been crazy busy.. here are 
the babies


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 24, 2015)

All the Sir Strawchers got transplanted to 2 gals..


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 25, 2015)

Starting to get net action, think I'll veg another month...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2015)

damn bthegreat looking good bro I see them getting ready to explode with sum growth before u know that net will be full, good job


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 28, 2015)

Just got out the lab doing work, wait till you see the updated pic...coming soon. The kimbo in the middle, come to find out when I topped it, it grew 4 main shoots..awesome. Shit smells grreeaattt!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 28, 2015)

nice bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 30, 2015)

All the babies in 2 gals so far the most vigourous growers are the Prime Moonshines, Blue Kimbos
Gorilla Spirits are slow growers as well as the kumbo kushes... that dont mean they aint gonna be fire..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 30, 2015)

The Supa Qrazys are recopped from the being in the 2 gals for to long...

The stem rub on them is Super Qrazy.. there loving the 17gallon pots.

There the 3rd and 4th ones from the left.. Gonna take clones and flower them next round.. cant wait...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 30, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sweet papa I just got done harvesting the blackcherry dojo x ecsd seeds so in a week or two it will be on and popping for all my canna buddies


Dont forget bout me homie


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 31, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Dont forget bout me homie


shit bro ur know ur at the top of that lists im sorting thru them now, I will be mailing out this week probabily


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 31, 2015)

hey bro I had a couple gorilla spirit going and they died on me when they were real young I was hopeing they were dank cause I got a lot of them, my super qrazy are doing good thou nice and frosty and the one has a little color in it and the super purple are hugh one of the is six foot and pushing very hardy plant and no sacks or bananas which makes me happy I planted all them purple voodoo plants and two of them are auto males I never seen that before in the purple voodoo I guess there a first for everything hahaha, thanks for growing these out with me bro I appreciate it and that goes for everybody else also


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 31, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit bro ur know ur at the top of that lists im sorting thru them now, I will be mailing out this week probabily


New gear?? Here a up date pic, it's a side view, not too bad on my my first scrog grow, I've already learned so many lessons. Next one will be way better. Just started to flower tonight!! I'll get you a top pic soon, had a stem split on me, but I think the patch work will work.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 1, 2015)

Tops so far!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 1, 2015)

looking good bthegreat what strain is this again if its super purple I think ur in for a stretch I know mine did, thanks


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 1, 2015)

Left to right, super purple, blue kimbo, and the other is ether prime or gorilla sprit. The super purple stretched so far it's tops are at the end of the net, and it's the one who's stem split, but it's still kickin ass and doing great.


----------



## fresco937 (Sep 2, 2015)

B you're gonna have to help me make one of those nets on my next grow. That's pretty sweet


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 6, 2015)

4 days into flower and there booming!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)

swet bro they look great I just threw 3 more blue kimbo and 1 prime chrystal into flower last night, my 2 female super purples are doing great and so are the 3 super qrazy it looks like the one is going to have a red core, I also popped sum more seeds buckeye purple, double purple dojo, purple monkeys, purple people eaters, blackcherry dojo, deep space, and the seed I just harvested blackcherry dojo x ecsd, I plan on f2 the buckeye purples and the double purple dojo and making atleast 6 crosses this round should be plenty of purples to find a nice purple male atleast I hope, so far on the purple voodoo I got going I got 4 males, 3 have been in flower for about a week and no purple yet on the males I got atleast 7 females thou still in veg and plenty of qrazy elephants to make f2 so that's good, im going to get pics soon it so hard to drag them bitches out and get pics but I will soon


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 7, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> swet bro they look great I just threw 3 more blue kimbo and 1 prime chrystal into flower last night, my 2 female super purples are doing great and so are the 3 super qrazy it looks like the one is going to have a red core, I also popped sum more seeds buckeye purple, double purple dojo, purple monkeys, purple people eaters, blackcherry dojo, deep space, and the seed I just harvested blackcherry dojo x ecsd, I plan on f2 the buckeye purples and the double purple dojo and making atleast 6 crosses this round should be plenty of purples to find a nice purple male atleast I hope, so far on the purple voodoo I got going I got 4 males, 3 have been in flower for about a week and no purple yet on the males I got atleast 7 females thou still in veg and plenty of qrazy elephants to make f2 so that's good, im going to get pics soon it so hard to drag them bitches out and get pics but I will soon


Jesus man my mouth is watering... Lol. All that sounds dank...buckeye purple would be so thing awesome to have in my state...wink wink..lol. Tops are poppin up and out in the tent, I should have some massive colas to show off for sure.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)

I got you bro no worries im putting packages together now cause the blackcherry dojo x ecsd are ready actually im waiting 2 more days to see if the germinate which I know they will and then ill gettem out


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 7, 2015)

No worries man, this is a fun, great ride your taking us on. I'm Happy to be aboard!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks bro makes me happy that ur happy im going to make sure theres more to come


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)

chrystal blue seeded with prime chrystal seeds


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

Damn, beautiful buds worm! Do you notice any difference in potency or frost when you pollenate a female?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2015)

DAMN MAN!!! beautiful.

@stowandgrow, I have noticed pregnant females have a "fuller" high almost. Like it hits more levels, and adds something to it. Usually more resin to. hard to quite describe. Just my experience.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 7, 2015)

blackcherry dojo x ecsd looks like firee!


----------



## fresco937 (Sep 8, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> swet bro they look great I just threw 3 more blue kimbo and 1 prime chrystal into flower last night, my 2 female super purples are doing great and so are the 3 super qrazy it looks like the one is going to have a red core, I also popped sum more seeds buckeye purple, double purple dojo, purple monkeys, purple people eaters, blackcherry dojo, deep space, and the seed I just harvested blackcherry dojo x ecsd, I plan on f2 the buckeye purples and the double purple dojo and making atleast 6 crosses this round should be plenty of purples to find a nice purple male atleast I hope, so far on the purple voodoo I got going I got 4 males, 3 have been in flower for about a week and no purple yet on the males I got atleast 7 females thou still in veg and plenty of qrazy elephants to make f2 so that's good, im going to get pics soon it so hard to drag them bitches out and get pics but I will soon


I'm trying to get like you guys! Seems like you guys got it going on!!! Hit me up Bthegreatone


----------



## fresco937 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> 4 days into flower and there booming!!


Lookin good B


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2015)

super qrazy oh yeah


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2015)

chrystal blue with prime chrystal seeds


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Dang man looking fan fucking tastic


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

What papa said^^ 

Can't wait to get your gear going as soon as I can find some room.
Awsome work worm!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Yea every pic I get more,excited,to see what,gems are in the ones I have going.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks fellas let me find sum more of the super qrazy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2015)

most of these pics are jaws gear except the big one is qrazytrain f2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2015)

super qrazy


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 8, 2015)

Super busy with life so sorry for not keeping up, here's some lowers at week 4 of the Super Qrazy, got some purple seeping through on the top. Strong grapefruit smell


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2015)

its all good bro im likeing what im seeing looks frosty as all hell good job broski


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

Prime Crystal

 

 



 

Just finished the stretch, already packing on frost


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 10, 2015)

yeah boooyyyy them things look like there going to be chunky, good to see u bro I been missin ya, I know peeps are busy and this damn heat sucks a lot I cant wait for fall sum of my best grows are in the fall the heat just messes everything up, slows growth and all that bullshit not to mention sweating before I even start working, but hell yeah just got done shuckin the elephant stomper x godhead seeds so everybody will get sum of them also there very fresh so might want to lit sit a week or two good news on the blackcherry dojo x ecsd all the ones I popped came up so ill be mailing out within the week, thanks everybody makes me happy to see heathy plants


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hells yea the heat slows & fucks everything up. I love winter growing...

Been a minute, sorry bout not keeping ya updated but to be honest, veg is boring as fuck to me and as long as a plant is happy & healthy, there really isnt much to say! Buuuuut now we shall see some stacking so I will be sure to post weekly updates!

Yea these are def gonna be beasts. 3-4x stretch, thick stalks, huge fans and tight nodes.... not sure what exactly the genetics are on her, but one of em the preflowers have a slight lavender hue to it sooooo we might get a color changer!

Been spending most my time in the clone-only thread as I have been building up quite the collection of elite gear


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2015)

hey bigworm6969 did you want some beans of Blackberry jabbas x nibru, and blackberry jabbas x fireball?


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 13, 2015)

Man these are about to be some dank!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2015)

damnnnn there looking great I cant wait to see what u get bro, keep up the good work ur killin it with that scrog


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks man, this is going to be great, the smell and crystals that are coming up, there in week two of flower so the show has just begun.lol. Can't wait to smoke!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 17, 2015)

super purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 17, 2015)

couple more super purple im a little disappointed the purple didn't shine thru


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 17, 2015)

super qrazy my camera was full but I got sum pics with my phone of the purple on the one shes purdy


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 17, 2015)

Man worm I got some sweet pics coming soon, this danks going to look like mountain tops when I'm done...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2015)

once again.. some of the best bud porn on here
killer work worm


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

looking awesome!! now I am even more glad I got 100% on super purple. she looks fire and a good yielder!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 17, 2015)

thanks fellas well I need to get sum rest, taker easy fellas


----------



## amgprb (Sep 18, 2015)

Prime Crystal...

Have 2/3 confirmed purple phenos. This one in the pic is my fav. Hard to see in the pic, but she has some purdy purple resin tacos! Nom nom nom


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2015)

@bigworm6969 I believe you're the one responsible for the big smile on my face when I went to the mailbox . Thank you my brother !!! No note so let me know what is what


----------



## mendokush (Sep 18, 2015)

@bigworm6969 your gear is looking great brother. I love me some purple bud myself


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 18, 2015)

Shit is lookin great!! You can see where the super purple is at, the one on the end is a late flower. But as you can see the progress continues.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 18, 2015)

sweet fellas man im so excited im glad u guys are getting sum dank, that's sum good shit right there


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 18, 2015)

Bigworm...how can I get in on the action brotha?


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 18, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sweet fellas man im so excited im glad u guys are getting sum dank, that's sum good shit right there


Couldn't of done it without ya..lol


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 19, 2015)

oh my god bro that shit looks dank as hell.nice job man.


----------



## fresco937 (Sep 19, 2015)

My Buddha is almost done


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

super qrazy showing sum color


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

blue kimbo, she got sum hugh fan leafs


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

sum outdoor male action


----------



## papapayne (Sep 20, 2015)

mmmm mmm looking good! I transplanted up the prime moonshine and the gorilla spirit. they are chugging along quite nice.


----------



## mendokush (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking good bigworm


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey man, @bigworm6969. And, @DLOPEZ1420 I have been swamped. Haven't had a chance to get those out, but it's on my,to,do,list.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2015)

K so I am pretty busy with my day job but I will try to stop in for periodic updates. Have had 5/5 germ rate on super qrazy, super purple, and prime chrystal. Unfortunately 1 of the super qrazy danped off right away and another got its neck accidnetaly snapped during transplant. All the others are looking good tho, super qrazy is 2 weeks ahead, then the super purple and the prime chrystal germed this week and will be transplanted this week. Super qrazy are going into the flower tent tonight so I will grab some pics before I move them. 

All the pics in here have me excited about my big worm gear.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks hydro I hope u get sum fire im really siked I got a nice twizzler male that im going to hit sum girls with, probabily going to hit blue kimbo, prime chrystal, qrazy elephants, and make f2 of the twizzlers and f2 of the qrazy elephants, purple voodoo are comeing along but real slow idk whats going on with them


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> K so I am pretty busy with my day job but I will try to stop in for periodic updates. Have had 5/5 germ rate on super qrazy, super purple, and prime chrystal. Unfortunately 1 of the super qrazy danped off right away and another got its neck accidnetaly snapped during transplant. All the others are looking good tho, super qrazy is 2 weeks ahead, then the super purple and the prime chrystal germed this week and will be transplanted this week. Super qrazy are going into the flower tent tonight so I will grab some pics before I move them.
> 
> All the pics in here have me excited about gig worm gear.


sweet bro yes please posts up sum pics I love looking at them even in veg, thanks hy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2015)

one of my super qrazy its getting chopped a week or two early I cant wait


----------



## mendokush (Sep 21, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> one of my super qrazy its getting chopped a week or two early I cant wait View attachment 3505240 View attachment 3505244


I dont blame you brother, they look tasty


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2015)

I cant even squeeze it, she got rock hard budz


----------



## mendokush (Sep 21, 2015)

I need some of these gems, can't wait till you make these available. 
Keep up the good work brother


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2015)

The veg tent, took the 3 super qrazy downstairs with the 3 white widow nirvana fem I started with them. The plants in the 1 gal pots are the 5 super purple and the little seedlings are the 5 prime chrystal, popped 5 nypd nirvana fems with them. gotta use those damn things up some time... Can't wait to see what the super qrazy has in store for me.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 22, 2015)

nice looking setup bro, thanks


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 25, 2015)

So it's update time... I'm in the 4th week of flower. The one on the far right is a couple of weeks behind, don't know how that happen. The super purple is turning purple already. The middle one leaves are covered in crystals. Over all this is looking awesome for my first scrog grow.


----------



## fresco937 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> So it's update time... I'm in the 4th week of flower. The one on the far right is a couple of weeks behind, don't know how that happen. The super purple is turning purple already. The middle one leaves are covered in crystals. Over all this is looking awesome for my first scrog grow.


Good shit B. Lookin good


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 25, 2015)

killin it bthe great, im loving it bro, I guess im going to have to try a scrog next them multi headed beasts look great man good job, thanks


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> killin it bthe great, im loving it bro, I guess im going to have to try a scrog next them multi headed beasts look great man good job, thanks


Thanks bro, I'm thinking I'm only doing scrog from now on, I takes so major pruning on the bottom but other than that it's been a breeze. I have a shit ton of bud sites and tops, the picture does no justice..lol. But yeah man I've been mapping out a nine plant mobile/moveable scrog for my next grow. Going to start construction soon, so I will be done with the tent unless I do a mother but I'm a use most of the space I have.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 28, 2015)

hey floks I just went out and purchased a bowl for who ever cross the finish line first, I chopped down one super qrazy already and the other 2 are a week out from the chop and so are the 2 super purples I got, also 1 of the prime chrystal is turning colors for me so that's awesome I love me sum color changers and I just knocked up a blue kimbo and twizzler female with a male twizzler so got sum more beans on the way, thanks


----------



## mendokush (Sep 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey floks I just went out and purchased a bowl for who ever cross the finish line first, I chopped down one super qrazy already and the other 2 are a week out from the chop and so are the 2 super purples I got, also 1 of the prime chrystal is turning colors for me so that's awesome I love me sum color changers and I just knocked up a blue kimbo and twizzler female with a male twizzler so got sum more beans on the way, thanks


Sounds like you got some more fire brewing brother
Good luck with them


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a month out still brother man...but good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

@bigworm6969

Hey bro I saw what you been doin ..lurked around...

I feel like its time to tell ya how much respect you deserve man.
you are a great person. Selfless.
you are doing a great job!
You spread lots of love.

All my respect and love goes out to you bro!
Keep up the great work!!!

You are the MAN!

Peace

Spread the love


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 29, 2015)

thanks gbuddy its awesome when peeps notice, a lot of times nobody says nothing but to hear this makes me proud and im going to keep spreading the love no matter what so hit me up if ur interested in sum goodies I got plenty to go around, its just finding the time to put it all together and mail out so im alittle slow on that part but I do gettem out, thanks to everybody that's been with me on this journey and more dank to come, thanks


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks gbuddy its awesome when peeps notice, a lot of times nobody says nothing but to hear this makes me proud and im going to keep spreading the love no matter what so hit me up if ur interested in sum goodies I got plenty to go around, its just finding the time to put it all together and mail out so im alittle slow on that part but I do gettem out, thanks to everybody that's been with me on this journey and more dank to come, thanks


I just posted to show you my respect and love for your selfless work and love you give to the community!
I wish we would have more people like you.
I did not post because I was looking for beans but maybe in future when my setup is better than at the moment I will hit you up and I send some of my work to you and you can return some of yours.
I am from over the big pond so its some dollars for postage.
A few weeks ago I mailed a couple of beans to a bro in the US and all arrived untouched in his hands. So sending overseas works.

Spread the love bro
do your thing
you are good bigworm
you know karma goes around and comes around.
your karma is very good

Peace and love bro


----------



## jessica d (Sep 29, 2015)

your work is exceptional always man lookn super


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2015)

fairy arrive yet bigworm?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

super purple


papapayne said:


> fairy arrive yet bigworm?


yes sir thank u so much ur the man


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

fuck is anybody else having problems loading pics, I chopped down my beast super purple last night and cant get any pics up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

jessica d said:


> your work is exceptional always man lookn super


thanks u


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> I just posted to show you my respect and love for your selfless work and love you give to the community!
> I wish we would have more people like you.
> I did not post because I was looking for beans but maybe in future when my setup is better than at the moment I will hit you up and I send some of my work to you and you can return some of yours.
> I am from over the big pond so its some dollars for postage.
> ...


thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 30, 2015)

nice work homie! keep it rolling


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice work homie! keep it rolling


thank u and u also


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Looking awesome. My 6 super purples are looking great, can't wait to see how,they flower for me. 

Gladfairy made it, enjoy man. I won't be ready to pop any for a few months, so will have to follow your progress.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

super purple


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 30, 2015)

Looking good up there man... It's update time, I had a lil nute burn but I cut back on em so it should be fine. Other than that.... Starting to mountain top in there. Buds looking like I poured sugar on em lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

damn bro she is frosty ur doing great work, thank u so much, multi headed beast


----------



## mendokush (Sep 30, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> super purpleView attachment 3511433


Looking damn good sir


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

my buddy dastmane just showed me sum pics of his out door gear and its lookin good also, he got a really purple super purple I cant wait to find that pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

I got 3 little blacklabs and 3 little blackcherry crème that just came up and im going to throw 4 more plants into flower 2 more white super skunk x sins og and 2 more blue kimbos and one opv and these are from when I took a purple male and purple female to make seeds and only got a handful less then 10 so I plant 2 and they were both female which makes me think there s1 cause I made a mistake when making them I did it in the bathroom and the whole family took showers so that why I think I got so little seeds, got 1 in flower now 1st week and no purple usually around 2nd week it puts on purple leafs near the budz sometimes u can tell first week that's why I like this strain it always turns purple but she a sensitive bitch and like to throw bananas the potiency is only like normale its the deep purple color that has me amazed, I I got one pv male left out of 5 or 6 that didn't have any color so I chuchked them and save one, and I got 7 female purple voodoo that are like 6 weeks in veg and ding shit just slow ass growers so im have wondering if these are even pv and not somthing else my boy said they suck he didn't even get no purple one so I think there not pv 9 out of 10 plants were purple two weeks in I guesss I fucked up and sent him the wrong shit, which suck cause I like that plant a lot here a pic of the male I tried using shit would have been dank im not giving uo thou ill find it again


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

My Black Sour Bubble male hermed female. I had already crossed it with the LA Con. I had three different herm males this spring. One Jillanje BX, one Purple Thai X Purple Kush, and the BSB.

BSB SheMale:



Mulanje BX:




Purple Thai x Purple Kush:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2015)

so Purdy mo


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 3, 2015)

Damn worm... you had me at hello.


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 3, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I got 3 little blacklabs and 3 little blackcherry crème that just came up and im going to throw 4 more plants into flower 2 more white super skunk x sins og and 2 more blue kimbos and one opv and these are from when I took a purple male and purple female to make seeds and only got a handful less then 10 so I plant 2 and they were both female which makes me think there s1 cause I made a mistake when making them I did it in the bathroom and the whole family took showers so that why I think I got so little seeds, got 1 in flower now 1st week and no purple usually around 2nd week it puts on purple leafs near the budz sometimes u can tell first week that's why I like this strain it always turns purple but she a sensitive bitch and like to throw bananas the potiency is only like normale its the deep purple color that has me amazed, I I got one pv male left out of 5 or 6 that didn't have any color so I chuchked them and save one, and I got 7 female purple voodoo that are like 6 weeks in veg and ding shit just slow ass growers so im have wondering if these are even pv and not somthing else my boy said they suck he didn't even get no purple one so I think there not pv 9 out of 10 plants were purple two weeks in I guesss I fucked up and sent him the wrong shit, which suck cause I like that plant a lot here a pic of the male I tried using shit would have been dank im not giving uo thou ill find it againView attachment 3511648


Hey bigworm bro you are like me addicted to the purple stuff eh?
That male looks killer realy love it!
Same for the pic of the female

aaaaaaammmaaaaazzzziiiinnng !!!!!


Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My Black Sour Bubble male hermed female. I had already crossed it with the LA Con. I had three different herm males this spring. One Jillanje BX, one Purple Thai X Purple Kush, and the BSB.
> 
> BSB SheMale:
> 
> ...


Oh mo so sad to see you in tranny land mate.
but this mulanje bx tranny looks dank. Would love to see a real female of that strain!

Peace


----------



## fresco937 (Oct 3, 2015)

Cut her down last night #firstharvest


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 3, 2015)

fresco937 said:


> View attachment 3513451 Cut her down last night #firstharvestView attachment 3513452


Damn look at how level she is, what strain?

So I am back to 100% germ rates, think I was just a little rusty at first, but 5/5 blue kimbo this week 5/5 prime chrystal and 5/5 super purple so good germ rates out of bigworm gear so far.
Unfortunately my male rate is currently at 100% as well since all the super qrazy were boys. I took pics but they got deleted when I had to have my phone serviced. Super purples should be showing their sexy parts soon here, fingers crossed for a better result than the super qrazy lol.

Oh btw, @bigworm6969 I didn't even have to scuff the blue kimbos, just let them sit in the water a little while longer and they had all split the shell by the time I put them in rooters


----------



## fresco937 (Oct 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn look at how level she is, what strain?
> 
> So I am back to 100% germ rates, think I was just a little rusty at first, but 5/5 blue kimbo this week 5/5 prime chrystal and 5/5 super purple so good germ rates out of bigworm gear so far.
> Unfortunately my male rate is currently at 100% as well since all the super qrazy were boys. I took pics but they got deleted when I had to have my phone serviced. Super purples should be showing their sexy parts soon here, fingers crossed for a better result than the super qrazy lol.
> ...


It's a Buddha mystery. Not exactly sure which kind. Smells like Lemon pinesol though


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Jillanje BX Thick:




All of them:




The tall pheno smelled like Cherries and Diesel! 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Jillanje BX Thick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice mo!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 4, 2015)

well I got to smoke some super purple and boy is it potent, its definitely a day time smoke ,I took 2 hits at bedtime and it had me up for 3 hours afterwards, it also has a unique taste kinda pungent, but I enjoy it a lot, hope everyone is enjoying these seeds I got more comeing soon, thanks alot


----------



## papapayne (Oct 4, 2015)

My super purples are,looking,nice. Everything go pulled,out and sprayed spinosad so got to inspect everything. Looking on time!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

I was gifted some big worm beans from a friend who had to make an emergency move. Fast. Thinking it's time to pop them. prime crystal, super qrazy and super purple.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

They gave me some great seeds:

Short cross - Mork:




Thick cross - Tiara:




Tall cross - Mindy:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 5, 2015)

You guys ROCK !!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 6, 2015)

well folks looks like @vitamin_green_inc is the first to harvest sum budz from my strains, hopefully he will post sum pics of his budz, he sent me a pic on ig of a finished bud so it looks like he the winner, so ill be sending out a little goodie package to my bro, thanks alot


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 6, 2015)

just came out of the flower room and everything looks great im so happy cool weather is here, my prime chrystal are putting on the frost I got 4 of them and 2 are turning purple which makes me happy my qrazy elephants are frosty as all hell to as soon as my qe male puts out sum pollen I will be f2 that badboy wait til I get a pic of that qrazy elephant she puts out the most frost I think I ever seen im so happy to be able to f2 it, well its bed time for me ttyl


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 6, 2015)

Good news on my front as well, got 3/5 females from the super purple. Gonna put the prime Chrystal in the flowering tent at the end of this weekend. Then in 2 weeks I pop some more beans! Gonna pop that black cherry creme next I think


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah man, had some issues with heat early in flower that def affected yield but 0 intersection traits and super frosty despite it. Smell is unique with this pheno, had some slight cranberry fruity smell now it's changing. Upsetting with the heat issues, but this proves to me I need
To Pop some more gear. Thinking about the Black Cherry mixes going 12/12 from seed


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

My next run is going to be Black Cherry Creme


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 7, 2015)

well done fellas looks great hey hydro how many prime chrystal females u got going I got 3-4 females and I think there going to be great, I need to get sum pics up in this bitch, 4 blue kimbos, 4 prime chrystal and 2 qrazy elephants I have in veg some how I didn't end up with and prime moonshine females or the gorilla spirits so im going to pop a few more to see how they flower, my qrazy elephant male is almost ready to make more qe seeds I cant wait to pass these out to u guys cause they are dank qrazy elephant(qrazytrain x tranquil elephantizer remix) well enjoy my friends


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 7, 2015)

All this talk of Black Cherry made me go out and get a
Soda and pop the Black Cherry Creme and Sour Black Cherry......"blue is sour blackcherry(blackcherry dojo x ecsd) and yellow is blackcherry crème hope u enjoy, thanks" 

Will be going 12/12 from seed


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 7, 2015)

hell yeah I got sum sour blackcherry already rollin I only did 3 I should of done ten but hopefully I get atleast 1 girl, im getting ready to uppot all my soil cups


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

My bigworm grow / grows were crazy lol 
Super Purple 5/5 germ 5/5 male
Prime Crystal 3/5 germ 2/3 female - picked early due to BS !
Super Qrazy -gifted to friend/new grower...no word to date


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Yeah man, had some issues with heat early in flower that def affected yield but 0 intersection traits and super frosty despite it. Smell is unique with this pheno, had some slight cranberry fruity smell now it's changing. Upsetting with the heat issues, but this proves to me I need
> To Pop some more gear. Thinking about the Black Cherry mixes going 12/12 from seed


Roll one man


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 7, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> well done fellas looks great hey hydro how many prime chrystal females u got going I got 3-4 females and I think there going to be great, I need to get sum pics up in this bitch, 4 blue kimbos, 4 prime chrystal and 2 qrazy elephants I have in veg some how I didn't end up with and prime moonshine females or the gorilla spirits so im going to pop a few more to see how they flower, my qrazy elephant male is almost ready to make more qe seeds I cant wait to pass these out to u guys cause they are dank qrazy elephant(qrazytrain x tranquil elephantizer remix) well enjoy my friends


No signs of sex on the prime yet but it should be showing a week or 2 here. I will post some pics this weekend. Got a new phone so my picture quality should be a little better. Was playing with the camera settings last night and don't think thus is a bad shot for a phone.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey BigWorm, what's your schedule for running all of these? You are always popping a bunch, do you keep them in solo till they sex? What size pot do you flower in?


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 8, 2015)

Worm...this shit.... Amazing!! Prim crystal starting to turn purple, shit is lookin crazy man.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> Worm...this shit.... Amazing!! Prim crystal starting to turn purple, shit is lookin crazy man.


That looks real good !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 8, 2015)

damn bthe great it s lookin good man I love that setup big old stems, I was half temped to cut my purple super qrazy but decided to hold off a little more, probabily sat I know im passed 8 weeks, hey vitamin I try to keep it as simple as possible bro, I start off in jiffy when they pop there heads up I transfer to solo cups with roots soil, I let them grow to 6 -8 inches and I top or fim I do both and then they grow in the solo cups depending if I have room for 3-4 weeks most the time I can sex them in the cups but this batch I grew in cups for 2 weeks and I had room so I uppotted to 1 and half gallon and there in the veg tent under a 200 watt mh but usually there in solo cups for 4 weeks which I don't like to do but its been jammed packed for awhile, I grow all my plants to 3 feet before I flower and transplant into 5 gallon pots with custom made super soil, so it goes jiffy plug, solo cup, 1 and half gallon pot, to 5 gallon pot, I also save all males and put in my bathroom and grow them out to see if theres any nice ones, usually 4 weeks I can tell sex I try to get them out of the veg tent as soon as possible so I can move another plant in, im try to utilize all my space no down time its been workin out pretty good so far I don't clone I run seeds non stop, which that is going to change here soon cause I got sum clone only comeing and I want to clone a purple plant and have an all purple run, I feed with teas every other water until the last two week and then its straight water, and I been recycleing my soil this is its 4th cycle only problem I had was a little mag shortage but I got that fixed had to add more Epsom salt to my soil, hope that helps


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 8, 2015)

damn I forgot to get pics the one prime chrystal is almost straight purple it looks like even the leaves will be purple plus all of them are frosty, oh yeah I cant wait


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

I did the same when I was growing Ace of Spades and everybody kept talking about Black Cherry Soda. I used a can in this picture of the Mulanje Gold to give perspective.



Here it is with the Ace. I never got the killer pheno 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> How do I become part of the bean swap club?


I too would like to know i have a lot to offer in return


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2015)

prime chrystal weeks in


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2015)

super qrazy pink phenol, sorry about the pics computer wont let me down load any more, ill get the better ones off my phone tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 11, 2015)

Maaaaan big worm thats a serious bud there bro.

All thumbs up!

Peace


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

How do you grow colas like that?!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2015)

thanks fellas and mo I don't know bro I was just told the other day on ig that my grows are amerature at best and my pics sucks and that I ant nothing but a pollen chucker piece of shit can u believe that shit all over cause I wouldn't give this dude any more seeds cause the first set of seeds he promised me he would grow and never did and had the nerve to ask for more, fuckin people are ignorant I just don't understand how somebody can be mad at receiveing free seeds


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas and mo I don't know bro I was just told the other day on ig that my grows are amerature at best and my pics sucks and that I ant nothing but a pollen chucker piece of shit can u believe that shit all over cause I wouldn't give this dude any more seeds cause the first set of seeds he promised me he would grow and never did and had the nerve to ask for more, fuckin people are ignorant I just don't understand how somebody can be mad at receiveing free seeds


RIGHT!!! WTF I would slap the b****h for ya if I could!! I hate complainers and those that don't follow through on a promise


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas and mo I don't know bro I was just told the other day on ig that my grows are amerature at best and my pics sucks and that I ant nothing but a pollen chucker piece of shit can u believe that shit all over cause I wouldn't give this dude any more seeds cause the first set of seeds he promised me he would grow and never did and had the nerve to ask for more, fuckin people are ignorant I just don't understand how somebody can be mad at receiveing free seeds


Haters going to hate, mufckers be mad cause they can't grow shit themselves.


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas and mo I don't know bro I was just told the other day on ig that my grows are amerature at best and my pics sucks and that I ant nothing but a pollen chucker piece of shit can u believe that shit all over cause I wouldn't give this dude any more seeds cause the first set of seeds he promised me he would grow and never did and had the nerve to ask for more, fuckin people are ignorant I just don't understand how somebody can be mad at receiveing free seeds


There are a lot of fuckfaces idiots and cockslingers on this planet bigworm and a lot of them seem to be members over at this other forum bro. Just stay away from those who dont deserve your kindness bro. Stay on riu.
Youre good! Your work is good! Your attitude is good! They just a bunch of prickheads.

Peace


----------



## papapayne (Oct 11, 2015)

I got the 6 super purples into 1 gallons. they had very very nice roots. Looking awesome so far. The primes and gorilla spirits will be in 1 gallons this week to.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2015)

thanks fellas I know there are pricks im happy he expose his self now I don't have to waste my time on him, I was getting ready to harvest the pink super qrazy and decided to let it go another week and see if I can get a nice fade going on, papapayne im really interested in them gorilla spirits and prime moonshine I haven't had the chance to grow any of these out, I know my home boy dlopez had sum going I cant wait to see what he comes back with, thanks everybody ill talk at u fellas later im also going to get the pics of my phone there much better, probabily tomorrow


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 12, 2015)

Man i'm regretting passing up those purps.  Looks great worm.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll get some pics of them here soon, they are doing awesome though, nice and healthy.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 14, 2015)

Week 7, couldn't get a good focus on the super purp, the prime gettin fat an the blue kimbo is a couple weeks back, but he look like he bout to boooom!!!!!


----------



## Brobeans (Oct 14, 2015)

Super purple: 3/3 sprouted, 3/3 female
Gorilla spirit: 3/3 sprouted, 2/3 female
Prime crystal: 3/3 sprouted, 2 died early on because pet ate them. 1/1 female
Blue Kimbo: 1/3 sprouted, 1/1 female

Will post pics later


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 15, 2015)

killin bthe great keep it up my dude it looks great. and brobeans if u scuff or maybe even crack the blue kimbos lighty between ur fingers they might germ I had trouble with mine and I scuffed them and boom they popped the shell on them is hard as a mofo, try it out, u be surprised, thanks fellas im knocking the qrazy elephant up as we speak, ttyl


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll be popping some big worm seeds 1st of the month. ..


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 16, 2015)

You are a fucking rockstar worm, everyone has haters and so what if some of your pictures don't come out like you majored in photography. You grow dank, you pass dank beans around and you love what you do. That is all that fuckin matters


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 16, 2015)

got a beautiful female.just seen the hairs.the little parts that the hairs are coming out of are purple already.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 16, 2015)

Well said @Siino Gardens


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well said @Siino Gardens


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 18, 2015)

4/5 of the Black Cherry Creme on the left, one I messed up the tap root

4/5 Sour Black Cherry on the right

Under 12/12 lighting, should be showing sexy parts by this time next month.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 18, 2015)

nice vitamin I got sum maybe a week or two adhead of you and I did a germ test on the elephant stompers x stardawg x godhead and there ready to go out to peeps also the qrazy elephant took the pollen good so will have sum of them to go out soon also, hope everyone is enjoying there seeds I popped sum of @genuity strains also honeybee and purple diesel x candydrop so looking forward to these jewls a lot, cant wait to see gen work I know hes a beast, well talk to everybody later im going to get pics soon, thanks


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

You just inspired me to go out and pollinate the Purple Haze with some of the frozen pollen I have been saving: 

Love Child (Mulanje x Ace of Spades)
Pakistani Punch (30 year old Paki strain worked by a local)
Jaki (Paki Punch x TGA Jilly Bean)

The Purple Haze has just started flowering:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 19, 2015)

nice mo that beast looks like straight satvia, beautiful bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 19, 2015)

super qrazy pink phenol im callin this pink panther phenol sound good, wish I had better camera mine is alittle outdatted


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks beautiful to me!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 20, 2015)

Aye @bigworm, man, ask these fools you giving beans to fo free! For real though, I see @Mohican and a couple others who post gorgeous shots. Give the man some advice peeps, he's got that dank [email protected], you using a camera or cell? Details man! I know I want to help !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks vitamin im using a cannon rebel its an older model im working on getting a badass camera and the whole light setup in a few months, I think my pics are fine haters going to hate no matter what u know but im past all that non sense just pissed me off alittle that's all, everything looks great in the bloom room I got 3 out of 5 purple voodoo that are turning purple and 1 out of 2 original pv that are changing also but what really surprised me is the 2 purple prime chrystal I got they are Purdy, I been really busy but I will pull them out this weekend and get pics, thanks fellas taker easy


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah man your pics are just fine. There's the odd not so perfect focused shot but who cares, we get the point..... Frosty as fuck. 

Just ignore the haters. What do they expect you to be Professor P or something?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 20, 2015)

I swear if I'm not mistaken SVOC used some of your pictures for strayfox gear on their instagram?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

Everybody has a cell phone and can take reasonable pictures. I love looking at pics especially when people are growing my crosses.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't know how much better your pics are susposed to be worm...lol. Well I'm at week 8 for the big ones, definitely letting them go to week 9 or so with some flush action. How long you let me go worm? And my pics are off and iPhone 5....and I don't know or care if there shitty or not...lol, you can't smoke em..lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 21, 2015)

its all good im not worried, dam bthegreat they look great bro it looks like there already startin to fade bro so there almost done I usually check the trichs to see when to harvest but lately I just been choppin one a week which one is ever the farthest along so about 9-10 weeks is the norm, well folks I been getting sum great feed back on the crosses so it looks like I will keep at it, next run right around the corner I cant wait mostly all purple strains, I got like 6 purple flowers in the bloom room now that are lookin lovely I promise this weekend ill get pics, keep up the good work @Bthegreatone and thank u to all my peeps


----------



## papapayne (Oct 23, 2015)

hey man, just making quick rounds taking a break from trimming. 

The gorilla spirits, prime moonshine, and prime crytals went up into 1 gallons. They will be my next flower run, gonna go into 5s soonish. 

They have nice structure, and some healthy vigorous growth. 

Stay free, stay high


papa


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 25, 2015)

thanks for the update brother papa


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 26, 2015)

Lil trim work done this weekend...so shiny, so dank, so much more to come...lol


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 26, 2015)

what up big worm.I got 1 super purple 2 weeks in flower.the buds are super dark purple from the beginning.I had to keep her low so I topped her twice.she got some stank on her too.I'll post pics after work if this piece of shit phone will let me.
.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Day 30

From front to bqck

Grape Who
Super Crazyare them chunky ones in the middle 
And a Chernobyl in the back


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Gonna pop some Super purplenext


----------



## papapayne (Oct 27, 2015)

I gotta admit, outta all of the bigworm ones I have going, the super purples have caught my eye. They have such dark vibrant growth, tight nodes. Theres one I kinda hope is a male


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 27, 2015)

yes I love me sum pics man it makes so happy to see pics, sum times I cant wait to get home after work to see sum pics of Purdy budz, everybody is doing a great job of growing these budz, got a package today with sum 303 seeds so will have to make sum cross of them, I got about 2 weeks for the purple strains to be ready for flower, and I got 4 purple, purple voodoo females and my purple male is almost ready to drop pollen so im going to use all 4 to make crosses and more purple voodoos, it should be epic


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 29, 2015)

Black cherry cream


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 29, 2015)

nice bro looking healthy


----------



## cassinfo (Oct 31, 2015)

1st picture from left to right. Prime Crystal, Blue Kimbo & Super pruple........2nd picture is just a group shot of the 3 strains in 1 gallon pots. 3rd and 4th pictures are baby pics. All are doing well growing at a good rate. 100% germination in 2 days using paper towel method. FFOF soil with GH Floranova bloom. More update in a couple of weeks. Shout out to Bigworm for his excellent work. Respect!


----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 3, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas and mo I don't know bro I was just told the other day on ig that my grows are amerature at best and my pics sucks and that I ant nothing but a pollen chucker piece of shit can u believe that shit all over cause I wouldn't give this dude any more seeds cause the first set of seeds he promised me he would grow and never did and had the nerve to ask for more, fuckin people are ignorant I just don't understand how somebody can be mad at receiveing free seeds


welcome to my world...lol
im known for freebies..i could tell u some horror stories..lol
keep jamming brother. all you can do is kill them with kindness and keep the peace..
have you ever noticed, most breeders don't take the time to run there own gear.
after you make a few..start pushin ur own... then it all comes together like a puzzle.
your an awesome breeder bro. don't take any less...theres always gonna be something new coming out...
as for pictures...i was in the same boat. until i changed my background and light..stay blessed bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 4, 2015)

thank you brother @strayfox gear , yeah there will always be haters and wow this pic is amazeing im likeing it a lot, great job bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 4, 2015)

nice and heathy plants cassinfo keep up the great work they look great, thanks alot


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 4, 2015)

purple voodoo I got one already getting the pollen rub down, so f3 on the way soon, this strain is such a slow vegger but boy is it pretty


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 4, 2015)

my two purple prime chrystals the pics don't do it justice but I got better pics on my phone ill download this weekend


----------



## papapayne (Nov 4, 2015)

The 6 super purples will be in the next flower cycle, as well as some gorilla spirits, and some prime moonshines. the SP are some stocky bitches!!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 4, 2015)

and those plants look awesome BW!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 4, 2015)

Care package from the worm..thanks bruv .. two weeks too late on the posting tho been hella busy. 6 Super Purple, 6 Prime Chrystals & 5 Blue Kimbo. The Super Purples will drowned first!

Those ladies look amazing.. Purple Voodoo looks killer..would love to be put on the list for some testers of those f3s in the future  Keep it up worm!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Super Qrazy


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 5, 2015)

nice dlow looking good and im seeing sum color in there, looks frosty, I just popped sum of ur seeds grape ape x dr who= grape who and sum jabberwocky and ambulance, blackcherry cookies and mint chocolate chip that's going to be my next run well includeing the 3 clone only I got fpog, yeti, casey jones x cookies, oh shit almost forgot honeybee and purple diesel x candy drop so should be sum awesome crosses comeing out of them im so siked, im starting now to throw all my purple strains into flower


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

There gonna yield very well. Mos def gonna run them from clone so far there keepers.. nice dense nugs ,beautiful colors and tthe smell is out of this world,,, very well donexmy friend,, hats off, that grape who is no joke,, cant wait to see how she does for u,, be safe,, stay free ,,, stay high my brother


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ohhh yeah running complete compost tea organics this round,,,
No nutes at all,,


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

Big Worm! haters gona hate, but guess what thanks to him im sure you stepped your game up and made everything better. better pics, more effort, better background, maybe better camera. gotta thank the hater.

I follow you on IG(dankwhisperer) and found you from Sin city.(gnome grown) Your purple pics are some of the greasiest on IG currently and your white SS x sins OG is killer.

your crosses look pretty killer. keep it up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks elvis I appreciate it a lot yeah im going to kill them with kindness yeah im all over the place, I love networking, hey bro if ur interested in sum gear hit me up I got plenty and plenty more comeing I cant wait to start chuckin all the purple pollen im getting ready to have its going to be epic purple strains, thanks everybody and im glad u found something u like dlow, enjoy bro I had an all pink super qrazy it really was super qrazy ant ever seen nothing like it, well goodnite peeps


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

if you havent already cjeck out In House genetics and their purple hulk male. Be careful chasing the purple rabbit... the soft pink/purples is what you want for breed stock like in your super qrzy and such. the super dark purple especially early in flower tend to always lack taste and especially potency.

there is a fine line, and Im sure you already know


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 9, 2015)

UpPotted tonight.

Back row:
3/4 Black Cherry Cremes were Females.

Front row:
2/4 Sour Black Cherrys' have shown female parts, still awaiting the other 2.

Closeup:
BCC girl that was producing a slick oil type liquid on her fans, had never seen that before.

On the BCCs' I have 1 that doesn't smell as much, pictured middle-back row. The other 2 smell like sweet, cream, coke float, and the smell of a gentle rain as it approaches your home on a cool fall day

The Sour Black cherry I have a similar creamy smell to one of them, pictured bottom left, and the other is a sour smell, no real particulars on that yet though.

Excuse the slight yellowing, that's why I uppotted...they will be fine I promise


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 9, 2015)

getter done bro they look great to me hope u find a color changer, thanks


----------



## papapayne (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey bigworm, looks like 6/6 female on super purple. Were those feminized?? If not, man, lucky me! Gonna have a nice selection to choose from.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 10, 2015)

nah bro they were regular seeds ur a lucky fella, hey fellow growers I need a little help never in my life have I had spider mites in my grow room well a good friend gifted me sum clone only strains and I was told they had mites they were hit with guardian before they got sent to me and I was told to put by them by there selves and to make sure there were no more spider mites well I bought sum captain jack spinosad spray and used the whole bottle and there still not gone and I made the big mistake of having two plants in with the clones that got taken out and put in my veg room well guess what my veg room is infested I feel like crying I hate battleing bugs I finally figured out how to get rid of fungus gnats now heres another challenger for me im thinking azomax, I really don't want to start over its not an option so any thoughts I appreciate it, thanks alot


----------



## papapayne (Nov 10, 2015)

well...the key is breaking the life cycle.

What has nearly always worked for me (although if you found some super resistant mites that might not work)

every 3 days spray Spinosad + Azamaz with a drop of dawn soap then 3 days later, neem, then 3 days later spino/azamax . Also, spray the entire grow area, every inch of it. That alternated a few times has always worked great for me, and isn't to toxic, and doesn't stunt the plants to bad.

If that doesn't work...Avid knocks them out, but is highly toxic, and is very expensive (last I saw at grow store was like 97 bucks)

If that doesn't work, last ditch effort is NoPest strips ran in the room for 7 days.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2015)

Mighty Wash works very well
You can use right up to harvest
Said to be very safe
Doesn't harm plants ( no burn )


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes,I'll definitely say big yes to mighty wash & fox farm (don't bug me)....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nah bro they were regular seeds ur a lucky fella, hey fellow growers I need a little help never in my life have I had spider mites in my grow room well a good friend gifted me sum clone only strains and I was told they had mites they were hit with guardian before they got sent to me and I was told to put by them by there selves and to make sure there were no more spider mites well I bought sum captain jack spinosad spray and used the whole bottle and there still not gone and I made the big mistake of having two plants in with the clones that got taken out and put in my veg room well guess what my veg room is infested I feel like crying I hate battleing bugs I finally figured out how to get rid of fungus gnats now heres another challenger for me im thinking azomax, I really don't want to start over its not an option so any thoughts I appreciate it, thanks alot


Start hitting them with silica blast, quarantine, take cuttings till u have solved the problem. Dont bring that in ur rooms,,, just my 2 cents,,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey bigworm, looks like 6/6 female on super purple. Were those feminized?? If not, man, lucky me! Gonna have a nice selection to choose from.


Nice pap,, ima have to join and pop some super purples my self,,


----------



## papapayne (Nov 11, 2015)

I am pretty happy about the super purples...they have strong stem runs, thick ass structure, very healthy (even after getting a tad rootbound)

I need to find space and time to try so many strains, but I definitely want to see what the the qrazys, and the blue kimbos might have, but cant start them quite yet


I had 2 male prime moonshines and culled a female prime shine that was having some issues and 2 male gorilla spirits.

So, 6/6 SP, 2/5 Primeshines, 2/4 gorilla spirits. They all went into 2 gallons of supersoil, and will be flowered out next run indoors in the new 8k+/- garage run


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 11, 2015)

thanks guys I fucked up and got impatient I had 4 plants in the same spot of the infected clones and put two of them in my veg tent with 25 other plants so every one is infected just took all of them out of my tent and I had took 4 out of the veg and uppoted into 5 gallons and put in the flower room for 4 days thank god by sum miracle they didn't jump off on to my flowering plants I checked them to none in my flower room I sprayed the hell out of them when I first got them to root with capt jacks spinosaud spray and thought that was good enough stupid me, anyways do you guys think its a good idea to spray the hell out of them with the hose and then go thru each plant squishing them with my finger until I can get sum azamax and more spinsaud, I hate bug but I think I got them early enough were I can win, oh yeah I was going to lollipop them also there all in veg


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

haters gonna hate, but only way to be sure is floramite. finish off females and treat veg only. 28 day systemic, definitely works on larger grows. do not use if your grow is near children pets, blah blah blah

been there and tried everything until floramite. they always came back until floramite


----------



## dangledo (Nov 13, 2015)

killin it as always, worm. when you gonna drop some of your gear, would love to see some in my garden. dankwhisperer your name on ig?


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 13, 2015)

this Super Purple is fn beautiful and smells incredible.really starting to fill out and frosty as hell too.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey bigworm, looks like 6/6 female on super purple. Were those feminized?? If not, man, lucky me! Gonna have a nice selection to choose from.


You got my other side lol 5/5 Super Purple...male .


----------



## papapayne (Nov 14, 2015)

oh dang!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 14, 2015)

out of curiosity what are your day night temps? I have always heard but never fully researched, that higher temps are associated with higher % of males, and lower temps with increased females. Its been COLD here...like 68 during lights on, and 55-60 when lights are off.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> out of curiosity what are your day night temps? I have always heard but never fully researched, that higher temps are associated with higher % of males, and lower temps with increased females. Its been COLD here...like 68 during lights on, and 55-60 when lights are off.


It was early spring I think...lights on temp 78°..lights off were 70° 
I grew 3 and my neighbor grew 2...different grow styles both all male lol


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 14, 2015)

Super Qrazy on left
Grape Who on right.

Day 54
Almost there.
Smells of Sour Watermelon 
So dank.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 14, 2015)

She is pink as fuck and super dense nugs


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

nice looking great fellas, I got sum shotz myself of the prime chrystal it really surprise me I wasn't thinking there would be that much color I ran 5 optimus primes and didn't get anycolor same as the chrystal blues but check out this one


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

here the 2nd prime chrystal straight dank and Purdy as all hell really siked


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Damn my dude. Freaking awesome. Them bitches are so stacked. Gonna be popping some prime crystal and super purple herecreal soon.. hats off my man. Of u need anything else tested holla atvur boy.. bery nce breeding projects u got going on.. much love homoe.. thanks for letting me be a part of it


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice looking great fellas, I got sum shotz myself of the prime chrystal it really surprise me I wasn't thinking there would be that much color I ran 5 optimus primes and didn't get anycolor same as the chrystal blues but check out this oneView attachment 3543547 View attachment 3543553


That's beautiful bro...all you grow is color changers lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

heres my third green phenol of prime chrystal its just as pretty as the purple phenol I think


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

one of my blue kimbo its smells so great I got one more left that's even bigger but I like this one alot


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

@DLOPEZ1420 they were pv they were so slow to veg I mean I took 2 months for 18 inches of growth but I got 5 purple ones and I making f3 so here they are


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

so far I grew every strain out except for gorilla spirit and prime moonshine so it would be great to get sum info on them ones if anybody is growing them I know papa and dlow are, right now im getting ready to harvest twizzlers f2 which are cherry pie x kosher tangie and blue twizzler which is blue kimbo x twizzlers and qrazy elephant f2 and next week ill have an all purple strain grow so sum sick ass purple strains comeing soon, I hope everybody is getting sum dank I know I did, thanks


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dank is an understatment. This shit here is Super Dank.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3543616 @DLOPEZ1420 they were pv they were so slow to veg I mean I took 2 months for 18 inches of growth but I got 5 purple ones and I making f3 so here they are


I know man thats why i didnt like them. Not vigourous at all. Glad they were the purple vodoos. Cant wait to put some more worm gear in the ground.. gonna be running alot of ur gear in my grows thats fo sho..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

bro u don't know how happy that makes me, ur an awesome grower and know how to treat a plant right hahaha killin it as always I cant wait to see the grape whos turn out I seen yours and wow man that's my kind of plant nice and frosty and don't forget all the color it has in it, next round is going to be epic I got buckeye purple, double purple dojo, purple people eater, purple monkeys, blackcherry dojo, alien rift, sour blackcherry, blackcherry crème, blacklab, so its going to be a lot of purple pollen getting chucked believe that im going to do atleast 6 strains this time, so be on the lookout for purple strains, thanks


----------



## papapayne (Nov 15, 2015)

Yea I have a few gs females and a few primesgine females. I.Will get shots of,them up shortly. They will be flipped in the next flower cycle. 

I have some of,my,crosses I could,send ya to try if you want as well. I don't think I sent ya the blueberry lotus x i made of,the outdoor did I?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 16, 2015)

Sour Black Cherry females, 4/5 were female...just uppotted the last one and threw them under the flower light. These are 12/12 from seed...


----------



## Bthegreatone (Nov 16, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Sour Black Cherry females, 4/5 were female...just uppotted the last one and threw them under the flower light. These are 12/12 from seed...


I got mine in germ right now, can't wait for you guys to see this new set up!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Worm whats the cross on that black cherry creme and the sour black cherry???


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Those are next in my line up


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 16, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Dank is an understatment. This shit here is Super Dank.


Agreed


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 16, 2015)

sour blackcherry(blackcherry dojo x ecsd x pbog) and im keeping the blackcherry crème under wraps for know its an ancient Chinese secret haha


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice looking great fellas, I got sum shotz myself of the prime chrystal it really surprise me I wasn't thinking there would be that much color I ran 5 optimus primes and didn't get anycolor same as the chrystal blues but check out this oneView attachment 3543547 View attachment 3543553


what is this prime chrystal strain worm? is it your pollen chuck or can the beans be had somewhere? crazy ass lookin sexy gal that...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sour blackcherry(blackcherry dojo x ecsd x pbog) and im keeping the blackcherry crème under wraps for know its an ancient Chinese secret haha


Nice gonnadrop both of them realquick


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 17, 2015)

damn Bigworm...how do I get a hold of some Sour Black Cherry.she is fn beautiful.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 17, 2015)

greencropper said:


> what is this prime chrystal strain worm? is it your pollen chuck or can the beans be had somewhere? crazy ass lookin sexy gal that...


I made this cross prime chrystal is (chrystal blue x optimus prime) all exotic gear, these are one time only seeds like a dumbass I didn't clone my special frosty female, im pretty sure somewhere on this thread theres a pics of her she was frosty as a mofo and hey bluesdad brother im just now flowering out sour blackcherry I think ur talking about the prime chrystal, well im deseeding twizzlers f2 now didn't get a whole lot, im really not impressed with the female twizzler im flowering out right now but that's the onlyone so far who knows maybe the rest of the pack will be nice not that its not dank its just a small yielder


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I made this cross prime chrystal is (chrystal blue x optimus prime) all exotic gear, these are one time only seeds like a dumbass I didn't clone my special frosty female, im pretty sure somewhere on this thread theres a pics of her she was frosty as a mofo and hey bluesdad brother im just now flowering out sour blackcherry I think ur talking about the prime chrystal, well im deseeding twizzlers f2 now didn't get a whole lot, im really not impressed with the female twizzler im flowering out right now but that's the onlyone so far who knows maybe the rest of the pack will be nice not that its not dank its just a small yielder


awesome, i dont know how you keep tabs on all the action happening there...but keep it up please


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 17, 2015)

thanks greencropper I plan on it


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 18, 2015)

I love the looks of that purple voodoo....all your crosses are awesome bro .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks fellas


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

@bigworm6969 

Took down the The whole garden 

Super Qrazy day 60


Smells of Sour Watermelon jolly rancher.. Dense nugs.. A+++


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 21, 2015)

That looks like some tasty bud.l am germing a few prime moonshine since yesterday.they popped within 24 hours but I'm gonna let the tails get a little longer.I'm psyched to grow your creations bro.my computer been down so I can't put pics up right now but I'm taking alot of pics.keep up the good work.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 22, 2015)

nice job dlow u can see the trichs are all white so its perfect time for harvest killed it bro, watermelon I luv me sum watermelon bro, yum hope u get more dank I wish u would of got a pink one, should have sum crazy elephants soon, bluesdad I also luv me sum pics cant go wrong with pics


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 23, 2015)

holy shit I got one to load !


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 23, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> holy shit I got one to load !


Nice coloring !


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 23, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Nice coloring !


That's what I thought skunk.Everybody around is tripping on the colors but the smells are insane too.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 23, 2015)

yummy bluesdad man I wish mine had that much purps I guess pink ant bad thou great job bro,thanks


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 23, 2015)

Black cherry girls, indica dominant, and heavy feeders. Not much stretch either.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 24, 2015)

wow bro you got sum great pics I really like them close up shots great job bro man, still haven't forgot about you


----------



## papapayne (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey big worm...gonna have 5 big ol beautiful super purples into flower in a few weeks. They will be nice an big beasts by then.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey @bigworm6969 

heres a few of my favorites from your seeds vegging still

Gorilla Spirit


Super Purple


Prime Moonshine


----------



## Bthegreatone (Nov 25, 2015)

Got that Bigworm pack today, and I bless you sir for gifting me more of that prim crystal...and prime purp got my balls shifting... Lmao, really bro thanks and I'm bout to have a jungle out here, half scrog in a u shape and lst worm gear around and in, that's why the u shape. Two lights and a no nute soil that I will put on blast if it work or don't, but I'm stoned and baked and benn drinkin. You the man bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 25, 2015)

nice papa them girls are super heathly and big I hope you get sum color changers, and im glad to see a good size gorilla spirit flowered out I haven't ever seen any yet well I seen a little one, hope you find a keeper and bthegreat awesome bro im glad u got them the prime purple I haven't ran any of those yet or giving any out except to a couple of peeps so im not sure how they will do just keep an eye out for bananas, and happy thanksgiveing to everybody


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 26, 2015)

@bigworm6969 

That Super Qrazy is really delicious smoke.. both phenos..

Here is the purp pheno jared up.


Great job on this cross homie 
The green pheno gave me 4 with only a month veg.. cant wait to veg it for 2months.. see what she really can do.. again thanks worm..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day RIU fam


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 26, 2015)

Black cherry creme smelling like vanilla cream, very soda type stuff.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 26, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Black cherry creme smelling like vanilla cream, very soda type stuff.


That's what I'm popping next .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 26, 2015)

thanks guys im happy u found sum dank dlow and great job vitamin do I see sum color in that one pic I hope so, happy turkeyday everybody


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 27, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks guys im happy u found sum dank dlow and great job vitamin do I see sum color in that one pic I hope so, happy turkeyday everybody


Hey bro thanks for pointing me to the Buckeye Purple .


----------



## papapayne (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey bw 

I ended up getting a male super purple, I thought 6-6 female but he showed his,balls. So into flower he goes  gonna hit one of my purple strains and then I'll hook ya up with some seeds when they are ready.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 27, 2015)

ur welcome skunkwreck buckeye purple is a real purple strain I got one in flower so far like a week in and its already purple im hopeing I get 3 more females and papa hell yeah bro getter done buddy


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi iv been reading this forum about purple strains something iv always been intrested in since i done POGK it was the deepest deep red ever amazing i had won them in a comp, but im always looking at purple strains and really want to try again does anyone have any advice on what strains are good but also strong as i read something saying some coloured strains are not as strong hope hear some suggestions thanks


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Nov 27, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks guys im happy u found sum dank dlow and great job vitamin do I see sum color in that one pic I hope so, happy turkeyday everybody


Hi bigworm was wondering do you have any advice on purple strains was going to look into buying some, but want strins with strength as read something that coloured strains are not as strong a stone thank you x


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 28, 2015)

if I haven't smoked any yet but if u want a true purple strain where im pretty sure every female u grow is purple and u don't have to lower any temps buckeye purple from melvantics genetics is a good one I have sum color changer strain but there not all guaranteed to be purple for example the cross prime chrystal I made 2 out of 3 were purple and pink and red and it was sum potent budz and purple voodoo is almost all purple but potency does lack and theres not as man trichs but it sure is Purdy almost a black purple, i would try different ones till u find the right one try buckeye purple if u cant get any soon ill have sum crosses with it in there just hit me up in pm, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 29, 2015)

got a blackcherry crème turning purple siked about that and i got 3 other purple plants dpd, buckeye purple, blackcherry dojo, no color change yet on the purple people eater or purple monkeys, i got 3 males showing purple nutz and leaves will get pics soon 2 buckeye purples and 1 blackcherry dojo emales i guess im going to make buckeye purple f2 and cross alien rift to blackcherry dojo and dpd and then cross buckeye purple and blackcherry dojo together and then what ever else comes to mind


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jesus... sick man mad props rad crosses about to go down. U all have left me in the dust.. sikrd for u buddy.. where are the pics of the ladies of mine.. interested.

Here is a shitty camera phone scope .picture

of the Super Qrazy purp pheno..

This shit here is very dank.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Here she is in her Jar.

Beautiful flowers..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 29, 2015)

Just dropped 5 Black Cherry Crème to soak (yellow cap)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

^^^^ @skunkwreck 

Im bout to do the same this week


----------



## papapayne (Nov 29, 2015)

those are awesome shots!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 30, 2015)

hey @DLOPEZ1420 ill get sum pics soon there still in veg getting ready to top them, love them pics man, bud looks pretty triched out im glad ur happy I know I said this before but when u guys are happy im happy that's what its all about with me, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2015)

sum purple voodoo f2 the f3 are almost ready


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2015)

sum more of the purple prime chrystal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2015)

qrazy elephant I got f2 of these also almost done


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2015)

blue kimbo big old fat cola


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2015)

prime chrystal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2015)

another purple voodoo f2 I don't like this phenol to much its got purple in it but its to leafy


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2015)

Jaw dropping bro


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 3, 2015)

Worm you're a natural!


Have you ever grown a shitty plant in your whole growing? I doubt it haha.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 4, 2015)

Cant wait to flip thos round got 

2 Blue Kimbos
1 Gorilla Spirits 
4 Sir Strawchers
4 Prime Moonshines

All in 17gallon pots that Are e turing into monsters.

First time ever in my roomthat i have more testers than my TGA strains..


I can say i very excited to see what happens.. @bigworm6969 from the pics above i know iwill not be disappointed..


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 4, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum purple voodoo f2 the f3 are almost readyView attachment 3556829


Holy shit..that is some beautiful bud right thur!I like the sound of the Black berry creme too.You're killin it bro.all your creations are sick looking.I wanna try them all.lol keep up the good work BW.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks fellas @bluesdad @DLOPEZ1420 @bobbit @D_Urbmon im happy with these crosses but im really siked about the next ones this is going to be my purple crosses andi got 4 purple studs almost ready to blow there load I say this week imgoing to make buckeye purple f2 and then cross buckeye purple with alien rift and cross blackcherry dojo with blacklab and with purple monkey and if anything else I got that looks good will get crossed and then I got jabber wockey and ambulance from 303 seeds next round cant wait to find something to cross with them locktite or bruce banner so boy its gonna get good I cant wait, oh almost forgot my good friend hooked me up with sum peoyote purple so that should be a good strain


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ohhhj lawd.. $erious shit going down.... sign me up for testing..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2015)

Worm still use that orca film i gave u? Them colas are massive brother


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum purple voodoo f2 the f3 are almost readyView attachment 3556829


Just amazing colours hope mine end up the same can,t wait ...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 8, 2015)

yes sir still rocking the orca it works great, thanks brother dlow


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Glad to hear... told u that shit was no joke..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 9, 2015)

man I just went out to my room to find glass all over on top of my pots on the floor my glass on my air cooled hood busted and the bulb was all white looking so I took it out it was hrd to unscrew and it was all melted at the base of the builb and so was the socket so idk what the fuck happened weather it was the bulb going bad or the ballast, its a lumatek 1000 watt dimable ballast i always keep it at 1000 and never had any problems and my exhaust is hooked up so it shouldn't of got to hot its always something its a hortilux bulb just for e ballast, does anybody know what causes this im hopeing it just an old bulb issue i don't want to replace everything, i know theres no screwing a new bulb in there cause te socket is all melted up, thanks for any reply


----------



## Bthegreatone (Dec 10, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> man I just went out to my room to find glass all over on top of my pots on the floor my glass on my air cooled hood busted and the bulb was all white looking so I took it out it was hrd to unscrew and it was all melted at the base of the builb and so was the socket so idk what the fuck happened weather it was the bulb going bad or the ballast, its a lumatek 1000 watt dimable ballast i always keep it at 1000 and never had any problems and my exhaust is hooked up so it shouldn't of got to hot its always something its a hortilux bulb just for e ballast, does anybody know what causes this im hopeing it just an old bulb issue i don't want to replace everything, i know theres no screwing a new bulb in there cause te socket is all melted up, thanks for any reply


Sorry to hear bro, don't know to much about em but it sounds like you'll have to replace the whole thing if it melted.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ditto, amazon has 6 inch cooltubes for dirt cheap, 43$ i used to run lumatek and had the same shit happen lucky i was there when it shorted and was able to catch it,,

Needless to say that im now running all nanotek dimmable ballast, no problems as of yet,, fingers crossed,, 

Brush it off worm and keep it moving,, 

How are the ladies i sent u doing????


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> man I just went out to my room to find glass all over on top of my pots on the floor my glass on my air cooled hood busted and the bulb was all white looking so I took it out it was hrd to unscrew and it was all melted at the base of the builb and so was the socket so idk what the fuck happened weather it was the bulb going bad or the ballast, its a lumatek 1000 watt dimable ballast i always keep it at 1000 and never had any problems and my exhaust is hooked up so it shouldn't of got to hot its always something its a hortilux bulb just for e ballast, does anybody know what causes this im hopeing it just an old bulb issue i don't want to replace everything, i know theres no screwing a new bulb in there cause te socket is all melted up, thanks for any reply


I'm thinking the bulb came loose,caused a small arc....make sure all your bulbs are nice and tightened, more so in air cooling hoods,the vibration from the fan,is enough to loosen the bulb over time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 10, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> man I just went out to my room to find glass all over on top of my pots on the floor my glass on my air cooled hood busted and the bulb was all white looking so I took it out it was hrd to unscrew and it was all melted at the base of the builb and so was the socket so idk what the fuck happened weather it was the bulb going bad or the ballast, its a lumatek 1000 watt dimable ballast i always keep it at 1000 and never had any problems and my exhaust is hooked up so it shouldn't of got to hot its always something its a hortilux bulb just for e ballast, does anybody know what causes this im hopeing it just an old bulb issue i don't want to replace everything, i know theres no screwing a new bulb in there cause te socket is all melted up, thanks for any reply



I'm happy there wasn't a fire! I survived a house fire in 2004. I wouldn't wish that experience upon anybody!

Stay well!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 11, 2015)

Man oh man. I go on vacation and get back online to check in and you got bad news! I was hoping,for more,bud porn not bad bews. Best wishes man, glad things are safe, fire goes in the pipe, not the hoods. 

Stay free, stay high

Papa


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 13, 2015)

thanks fellas just glad there was no fire im going to get a socket and bulb and see if I can fix it, but my next ballast is going to be nanolux Im not sure if I got enough room for a de system I been checkin them out


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 17, 2015)

First up is the Sour Black Cherry Creme(they Hermed a bit) but Bigworm told me to go ahead and feel free to post my experiences, just in case anyone new that reads his journey to being on of the best breeders, he's a no bs type of guy. The second set are the Black Cherry Creme, you can't tell as well with the darker pheno but its nice. Real sticky girls, 2 of them smell like dark cherry, sweet, almost overly ripe. The other smells like a menthol cherry flavor. The resin is packing on and honestly they are mostly done, just waiting on some Amber to come in


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2015)

this thread is pure fuego amigo!  where are them seed gift bags for Christmas thouhgh? lol jk


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 18, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> First up is the Sour Black Cherry Creme(they Hermed a bit) but Bigworm told me to go ahead and feel free to post my experiences, just in case anyone new that reads his journey to being on of the best breeders, he's a no bs type of guy. The second set are the Black Cherry Creme, you can't tell as well with the darker pheno but its nice. Real sticky girls, 2 of them smell like dark cherry, sweet, almost overly ripe. The other smells like a menthol cherry flavor. The resin is packing on and honestly they are mostly done, just waiting on some Amber to come in


Damn...im not use to be a fan of purple stain, but when i saw bigworms grow it was like better than i remember when i first masturbate. Im usually not jealous of someone elses gears but hot dang ur one lucky guy getting hes gear


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 19, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Damn...im not use to be a fan of purple stain, but when i saw bigworms grow it was like better than i remember when i first masturbate. Im usually not jealous of someone elses gears but hot dang ur one lucky guy getting hes gear


Yeah I'm just glad we are all witnesses to the rise of a breeder, but he's doing it in the open, no bs, respect @bigworm6969


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 19, 2015)

I remember when i was a kid when everything was big and exciting much like going to disneyland, growing up u searched those feelings that seems like only a child as pure can feel the excitement. I had alot of blessings, and im glad i have found my childhood again. And thats getting excited to open ur p.c finding what seeds u can buy, getting and opening ur package, growing them and looking at them is like an advertise on t.v of the new toys coming up. Much respect!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 19, 2015)

thanks fellas I was wondering iif anybody has any new pics im jones to see sum plants and oh yeah @vitamin_green_inc there are sum lovely looking plants u got there I was hopeing both strains would have more colors in them but they look dank to me im glad u like, thanks again


----------



## Bthegreatone (Dec 20, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas I was wondering iif anybody has any new pics im jones to see sum plants and oh yeah @vitamin_green_inc there are sum lovely looking plants u got there I was hopeing both strains would have more colors in them but they look dank to me im glad u like, thanks again


I'll have some soon, doing a 3 month veg with topping and some in a scrog...... Still babies right now


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 20, 2015)

nice bthegreat mine are all babies too, im going to pop sum purple voodoo f3 to see what I got ill be giving sum out soon that and the qrazy elephant


----------



## papapayne (Dec 20, 2015)

Super purple


another SP


and another super purple



Think this is prime moonshine


Gorilla spirit


----------



## Bthegreatone (Dec 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Super purple
> 
> 
> another SP
> ...


Damn those look good...how long you veg them for?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 21, 2015)

yeah how long u veg cause I need to start getting my plants bigger, great job papa


----------



## papapayne (Dec 21, 2015)

Um, I have to look thru my notes. I'm thinking prob 50 days or so thus far.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 21, 2015)

Yea the gorilla spirit prime moonshine both are totally 100 percent pm free which is awesome. There's 2 mostly clean super purple, 1 clean super purples and 1 that seems to be low resistant to pm


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 22, 2015)

Here is a shot I took last night with my new nikon camera, never had a camera like this so still getting used to all the bells and whistles.This is my shorty blue kimbo


----------



## papapayne (Dec 22, 2015)

Damn that blue,kimbo is frosty as fuck. I need to find,room to start them sometime soon


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 23, 2015)

she is beautiful great pic bro, I need a new camera also, thanks for the pic


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey bigworm, I realized I never took pics of the male super purple in flower. But I did harvest a good bit of pollen, so will be hitting a few of my favorite females with some SP pollen, and then maybe the best super purple and then of course, your welcome to some seeds of each type


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 24, 2015)

Black cherry Creme that really turned purple, smells disgusting though. Like some weird incense, And RAID...idk where this smell is coming from because the other two phenos I have smell like sweet vanilla and Creme and cherries to varying degrees.

Edit* all of the plants in this tent are finishing up and I flush early on testers so don't mind the hungry girls in the background


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is a different blue kimbo, got 3 ladies. all of them stunning in their own way. 2 foxtail/dread like a mofo lol, 1 of them is a 3 headed beast on top but she is so massive I had to stake her up. Will try to take a full pic before I chop her in 2 weeks to show her size.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh fuck I'm excited, got some testers from Bigworm in the mail today, as soon as my Sin City girls are done, these will be next in line. The blue kimbo looks dank af and black cherry creme looks delicious! Big ups Bigworm, I will do you proud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Here is a different blue kimbo, got 3 ladies. all of them stunning in their own way. 2 foxtail/dread like a mofo lol, 1 of them is a 3 headed beast on top but she is so massive I had to stake her up. Will try to take a full pic before I chop her in 2 weeks to show her size.
> View attachment 3579153


Bloody hell man, she is the frostiest girl I've seen!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jan 6, 2016)

Black Cherry Creme finishing up. Got 2 phenos that smell sweet and the really purple girl is a dead on black cherry marker


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Black Cherry Creme finishing up. Got 2 phenos that smell sweet and the really purple girl is a dead on black cherry marker


Hand me the paper towel, I need to clean myself up ha ha! She came out stunning mate


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 6, 2016)

Seems im late to the show as usual.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 6, 2016)

damn nat hydro and vitamin are killin im loving the pics fellas looks dank as all hell keep up the great work I appreciate it, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 6, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> Seems im late to the show as usual.


my brother buz whats good bro I got a care package comeing ur way soon bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 6, 2016)

I need to pop them black cherry cremes


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 6, 2016)

Now that I'm aware of the party im going to soak a few and bring out some more pv


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

I have really high hopes for this plant,. This plant has extensive resin heads in veg, reeeeeeks of exotic fruit, and musky grape. Shes got my full attention  oh yea, pm immune! Shes been happy from day 1, very vigorous. Gonna need to plant the rest of your seeds bigworm! I think i have 2 more gorilla spirit seeds, blue kimbo, and super qrazy to break into. email me again so I can get you some seeds to brother.




Gorilla Spirit


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 7, 2016)

^^^^ @papapayne

Very nice. I have a similar phenoof the gorilla spirit that has dew drops all over it. Shes a monster.. Keep an wye for a violet .pink pheno of the prime moonshine. Day 7 and she is a beautiful pink color.. Gonna be dank fo sho @bigworm6969 killing it with these crossed


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 7, 2016)

thanks fellas @DLOPEZ1420 and @papapayne hey papa if you like the gorilla spirit let me know I got about 500 of them hhahaha the spirit in the sky male I used was a frost monster I wish there was another female ready but the only thing ready was the gorilla grape gush x monster cookies so lets hope shes works out, I just checked the blackcherry dojo f2 seeds and about two more weeks and they will be done along with the forbidden space fruit( alien rift x blackcherry dojo) and of course the buckeye purple f2, cant wait for this next round thou so many great strains, got sum 303 seeds and sum franchise and of course more exotic so it will be fun


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 7, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas @DLOPEZ1420 and @papapayne hey papa if you like the gorilla spirit let me know I got about 500 of them hhahaha the spirit in the sky male I used was a frost monster I wish there was another female ready but the only thing ready was the gorilla grape gush x monster cookies so lets hope shes works out, I just checked the blackcherry dojo f2 seeds and about two more weeks and they will be done along with the forbidden space fruit( alien rift x blackcherry dojo) and of course the buckeye purple f2, cant wait for this next round thou so many great strains, got sum 303 seeds and sum franchise and of course more exotic so it will be fun


bro you know i be on and all over your strains homie! that space fruit sounds good dude everything you listed sounds dank as fuck


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice brother. Sounds great. Seems youve been real busy, we gotta link again. We should hold a meet and greet sesh hit me up meng


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 8, 2016)

Did u ever get a chance to drop some of my beans.. Papa is goong on his second round now..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 8, 2016)

@DLOPEZ1420 yes sir there still in veg ill get them out and take pics tonight


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 8, 2016)

My man
.....


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 9, 2016)

This prime Chrystal went through hell
From having a light fall and split it in 2 then taped up to being knocked over by a clumsy motherfucker(yours truly).she is a FN trooper.I didn't yield but about 20 g's but it is deeelicios !the taste is hard to describe,I taste a fruit I've never heard of maybe a cherry flavored candy.and the high....woooo soaring high first 30 min - an hour.then a really warm feeling comes over you and keeps you in a very relaxed mellow state for the next 2+ hrs.i can't wait to harvest more.big shout out to the man,BigWorm ,your creations are incredibly dank.keep up the good work brother,can't wait to run more......blues


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 9, 2016)

My piece of shit phone won't let me upload pictures for shit.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 9, 2016)

Popped 2 of each strain I had only super purple survive the others either didnt break ground or broke ground and shriveled up. I blame the grower. Just cracked 3 pc leta see how it goes.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 10, 2016)

Gotta love some bigworm gear...I gotta Black Cherry Crème growing side ways lol I love it .


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Gorilla Spirit.
Day 17
Beasting it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2016)

hey buz do u use jiffy pellets cause I notice over the years I have great success with them but every now and then when I don't have them I just fill my solo cup up with dirt and plant the seeds like that and I have poor germ rates idk why but I do so from here on out if I don't have jiffy pellets I don't germ until I get them


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Gorilla Spirit.
> Day 17
> Beasting it.


right on dlow looks great are u seening any trichs yet, I wasn't so impressed with the gorilla grape gush cause it didn't turn colors but the spirit in the sky male I used was so frosty I had to use it so hopefull it will be a frostute, looks good thou I really need to start bushing my plants out more compared to ur plants they look like sticks in the ground, lately I been shakeing them back and forth hard as hell to beef up the skinny ass stems, I only get like 1-3 zips per plant I would like to change that to 2-6 zips a plant


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jan 10, 2016)

Man I making some Gumby Bubble hash out of the 400 plus of trim I had from the last batch. Should be done by tonight... Freakin stoked!!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2016)

sum what gumby bubble hash I never heard of it, when ur done can I see the finish product thanks


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2016)

5/5 germ in my gorilla prime. Took down 1 blue kimbo this weekend, anytime I acidentally bumped her I got a gnarly greasy streak wherever it rubbed lol. 
Unfortunately 2 of the black cherry creme had some nanners. Picked em off and will keep an eye, they come back those 2 will probably get the axe. Sucks too, cus I would guess those are black cherry soda leaner because of their nice purple color amd almost vanilla smell.

Not sure what to germ this next week. Probably be gorilla spirit


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jan 11, 2016)

Almost ready homey....no bubble bags, just two buckets and some wax paper after a ice wash. All three strains...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2016)

hey natro I just chopped my blackcherry crème also it had mad bananas in it I said the hell with it, it was pretty much done any way and boy does it smell great like fruit heaven with a kushy goodness to it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2016)

looks good bthe great first time I ever seen anyone do it like that getter done bro


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 12, 2016)

Yo bro 2/2 sp were boys lets see how the pc go


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2016)

hey BIG WORM! 

package is gonna be flying today, and.....Timer is being lowered daily now till 12/12 and flower time


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 12, 2016)

niceeee buz use them badboys and hit sumthing with them, and papa thanks bro cant wait to see the show


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jan 14, 2016)

Lil update Worm.... Just got to transplanting them...hash has been putting me to sleep ...lol. But I got everything going but prime crystal, saving them for the next run... And don't mind the runt...I can't believe she/he is still going. And no scrog on this run, but will be on next...lol


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 14, 2016)

I got an early birthday present from someone special  Everybody on this thread is awesome! Cannot wait to try these! Thanks alot BW! I know where to post the pics of em now


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 14, 2016)

ur welcome bro getter done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Prime Moonshine 3

Beautiful vigouros plant. Not much strech. Nice tight internode spaci g and strong structure.. Ohhh yeah she is a dark black purple..



Day 21.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice cross my friend.. Keeper for sure


----------



## papapayne (Jan 15, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very nice cross my friend.. Keeper for sure


Hows the smell? I know the pheno I found has a really loud smell in veg...so exotic smelling.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 16, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> View attachment 3586106
> 
> I got an early birthday present from someone special  Everybody on this thread is awesome! Cannot wait to try these! Thanks alot BW! I know where to post the pics of em now


What are the elephants?


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 16, 2016)

bluesdad said:


> What are the elephants?


Qrazy Elephant F2 is Qrazy Train x Tranquil Elephantizer Remix if I read correctly


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn that sounds good!though ive never tried the TER.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

I love f2s


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Gotta love some bigworm gear...I gotta Black Cherry Crème growing side ways lol I love it .


And she's a girl !!!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2016)

Day 5 12/12 

Super Purple @bigworm6969 As you can see, entering beast mode. all 3 are very nice structured, and very uniform. One of them smells like cherry drops candy, and two smell like black licorice.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2016)

That's a sick ass scrog man, nicely done


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's a sick ass scrog man, nicely done


Thanks man  Im pretty thrilled with how everything is coming together


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Thanks man  Im pretty thrilled with how everything is coming together


So you should be, it takes some talent to get a scrog that big to look that good


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So you should be, it takes some talent to get a scrog that big to look that good


I second that.damn good job bro!that's some High Times front page shit right thur


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 22, 2016)

bluesdad said:


> I second that.damn good job bro!that's some High Times front page shit right thur


I third that.. Bery healty sceog. Imma have to step my game up..


----------



## Bthegreatone (Jan 22, 2016)

Killing me out here papa...lol​


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 23, 2016)

Around what week does the Black Cherry Crème start throwing nanners ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2016)

@bigworm6969 I popped 3 Qrazy elephant, 2 blue kimbo and 2 black cherry creme yesterday


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 23, 2016)

@skunkwreck hey bro man if I remember correct it was around week 6 of flower it was probabily my fault my last run the girls had it ruff with the spider mite problem but my boy said he got sum to so I would definatley check her, purple voodoo is a sensitive bitch also and slow vegger and hermi prone but boy is she purdy


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 23, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème at day...of flowering


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> @skunkwreck hey bro man if I remember correct it was around week 6 of flower it was probabily my fault my last run the girls had it ruff with the spider mite problem but my boy said he got sum to so I would definatley check her, purple voodoo is a sensitive bitch also and slow vegger and hermi prone but boy is she purdy



have you had any issues with the super purples being hermie prone? I will be keepin on eye just in case, but hope not. 

The gorilla spirit is enter straight beast mode now...so are the SPs


----------



## papapayne (Jan 24, 2016)

Day 7 of 12/12

@bigworm6969 
gorilla spirit


Super purple


----------



## papapayne (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey man, only day 7 and the GS is packing on some serious early resin heads. I suspect I got a good spirit in the sky heavy pheno, or atleast he passed down some frost. Very nice looking plant, already have one vegging from clone for next cycle, I suspect a keeper


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2016)

2/2 of the blue kimbo and 2/2 of the black cherry creme had taproots so have been put in to soil  still waiting on the qrazy elephants to crack, will give them another day or so and just plant them anyway!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 25, 2016)

great job papapayne I hope u get sum keepers and eastcoast u might have to scuff them a little they didn't get no dry time really, u guys r killin im loving it over here, thanks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> great job papapayne I hope u get sum keepers and eastcoast u might have to scuff them a little they didn't get no dry time really, u guys r killin im loving it over here, thanks


All good mate, got 2 of the qrazy elephant's to pop, the 3rd has been scuffed and will get another few days!! The 2 qrazy elephant's are now in the seed starter mix!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 25, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> great job papapayne I hope u get sum keepers and eastcoast u might have to scuff them a little they didn't get no dry time really, u guys r killin im loving it over here, thanks


Thanks man, I suspect I will have some keepers.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 27, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème at 21 days of flowering... already showing purple


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Black Cherry Crème at 21 days of flowering... already showing purpleView attachment 3595484 View attachment 3595486


Nice dude!! I'm looking forward to this strain, mine went into soil 2 days ago, waiting for them to pop up


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice dude!! I'm looking forward to this strain, mine went into soil 2 days ago, waiting for them to pop up


I hope you find some nice phenos... this one is looking good


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I hope you find some nice phenos... this one is looking good


I have no doubt I will mate  they are above soil today!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2016)

So, a little update for bigworm....both the black cherry creme's arw above soil and very vigorously growing, 1 of the blue kimbo's is up and 1 qrazy elephant is up. The other blue kimbo and qrazy elephant are yet to break the surface, hoping they do soon!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

This blue kimbo though....(different phenos)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> This blue kimbo though....(different phenos)
> View attachment 3596659
> View attachment 3596660


Looks good man  looks to have some sativa shining through on the second pic. 
So, what pheno's did you find mate? They look pretty frosty!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks good man  looks to have some sativa shining through on the second pic.
> So, what pheno's did you find mate? They look pretty frosty!!


Got 3 females, 2 taller with quite a bit of foxtailing/dreading as you can see in the second pic. First pic is a bid from the shorty that finished quick, wasn't busting the scales like the other twords but the quality speaks for itself. All kinda similar in smell kinda soft blueberry/berrr with a little funk, nothing overpowering each other.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got 3 females, 2 taller with quite a bit of foxtailing/dreading as you can see in the second pic. First pic is a bid from the shorty that finished quick, wasn't busting the scales like the other twords but the quality speaks for itself. All kinda similar in smell kinda soft blueberry/berrr with a little funk, nothing overpowering each other.


Sounds good bro, cheers for the info! Looking forward to seeing which pheno's I get!
These black cherry creme have some of the fattest first true leaves I've ever seen too, really keen to see what comes out of these too!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got 3 females, 2 taller with quite a bit of foxtailing/dreading as you can see in the second pic. First pic is a bid from the shorty that finished quick, wasn't busting the scales like the other twords but the quality speaks for itself. All kinda similar in smell kinda soft blueberry/berrr with a little funk, nothing overpowering each other.


Keeping any? 

I just planted my super qrazys from bigworm, debating the blue kimbos going down right now to.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds good bro, cheers for the info! Looking forward to seeing which pheno's I get!
> These black cherry creme have some of the fattest first true leaves I've ever seen too, really keen to see what comes out of these too!


Got my last black cherry creme finishing up now, was the runt of the bunch but she looks frosty and got a putrid kinda smell to her. But in a good way, I really am a connoisseur of the funk lol. Not that I hate fruity but the funky stuff always knocks me into next week, can't always say the same for the fruity stuff...
Will snap a pic of my last black cherry creme I have going some time this weekend, they all had some purple to em. This one is no exception, has always had this weird lean though, like she wanted to grow sideways lol. Got some random deficiency like week 3 of flower that seminal fixed itself with no extra effort on my part, had little rust patches may have been mag hungry or something


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Keeping any?
> 
> I just planted my super qrazys from bigworm, debating the blue kimbos going down right now to.


I would if cloning was in the cards for me, but have been planning to relocate for some time and not trying to take cuts wit me. Got backup packs that I will try to find a keeper in of both prime chrystal and blue kimbo.
I probably would have kept the shorty, she was a nice easy plant that put out decent, may have been a better turnout if my canopy were more level lol.

I had bad luck with my first super qrazys, 3/5 came up and were all dudes, but I do want to start some of those soon.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome man. Hope you get the place your looking for!

Hey bigworm! hows life man! Hows the garden going?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got my last black cherry creme finishing up now, was the runt of the bunch but she looks frosty and got a putrid kinda smell to her. But in a good way, I really am a connoisseur of the funk lol. Not that I hate fruity but the funky stuff always knocks me into next week, can't always say the same for the fruity stuff...
> Will snap a pic of my last black cherry creme I have going some time this weekend, they all had some purple to em. This one is no exception, has always had this weird lean though, like she wanted to grow sideways lol. Got some random deficiency like week 3 of flower that seminal fixed itself with no extra effort on my part, had little rust patches may have been mag hungry or something


Awesome man, sounds like it will be some killer smoke!! I'll make sure I keep an eye on mine for deficiencies so I cam catch it early on! Looking forward to seeing the pic mate!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2016)

super purple scrog day 14





super purple #6 - going purple already


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2016)

Super scrog of the century lol. Looking awesome man  

@bigworm6969 did you have any issues with the blue kimbo and qrazy elephant not sprouting? One of my blue kimbos had perfect taproot but won't pop the soil...2 of the qrazy elephants haven't popped either and the other qrazy elephant is a triploid...looks wicked though


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2016)

papapayne said:


> super purple scrog day 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neatest grow ive ever seen...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 31, 2016)

hey fellas nice scrog @papapayne, its nice working with wood instead all the other stuff I seen used in a scrog is that whole quadrant super purple,i need to do like doc did and move out that bitch times are tight right now I just don't know what to do sometimes I cant ever get ahead, well I had to buy some soil cause my plants were ph locked out and my ppm was 1700 so on the 4th cycle of reused soil my shit got jacked up somewhere and my plants were yellowing between the veins it looked just like cal mag def but it wasn't so by feeding it just made matters worse so I flushed and most of them will get transpotted I had to get foxfarm ocean forest, I thought used soil is suppose to get better with time I use dolomite lime so my ph should of been on point it was at 7 atlittle above, ne ways all is good I harvested the forbidden space fuit(alien rift x blackcherry dojo) and the blackcherry dojo f2 and within the month I will be making f2 of jabberwocky and ambulance from 303 seeds and my best bud hooked me up with charloetts web a great cbd strain so that's comeing next well have a great weekend fellas


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 31, 2016)

oh shit almost forgot @eastcoastmo a lot of people even me had trouble with the blue kimbos sprouting I had to scuff mine the shells were hard but once it got thur its shell it was fine maybe its a runt I had a lot of weird shit happen before with runts so how knows, the qrazy elephants are right off the vine so to speak and didn't get a dry time so maybe that's it if u would like more I got you


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 31, 2016)

another thing im going to give all the blackcherry soda seeds out until there gone so if anybody wants to get sum hit me up first come first serve I believe everyone should have a chance to grow this aweome strain, it will be ready in like a week I already crack open a branch and the seeds are a little yellow but I believe they will be fine, ill try to get the best ones, enojoy


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh shit almost forgot @eastcoastmo a lot of people even me had trouble with the blue kimbos sprouting I had to scuff mine the shells were hard but once it got thur its shell it was fine maybe its a runt I had a lot of weird shit happen before with runts so how knows, the qrazy elephants are right off the vine so to speak and didn't get a dry time so maybe that's it if u would like more I got you


I was 3 for 4 on the kimbo kush.
Just soaked overnight, and into soil..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh shit almost forgot @eastcoastmo a lot of people even me had trouble with the blue kimbos sprouting I had to scuff mine the shells were hard but once it got thur its shell it was fine maybe its a runt I had a lot of weird shit happen before with runts so how knows, the qrazy elephants are right off the vine so to speak and didn't get a dry time so maybe that's it if u would like more I got you


Ahh cool as man, I was getting worried for a while there thinking my popping method wasn't working. I still have a couple left of both so if these ones don't pop the surface, i'll see if I have time to sprout more! Cheers brother!.
P.S those black cherry soda have the biggest, fattest first leaves I've ever seen!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 31, 2016)

nah bro I seen ur grows ur a top notch grower, its more then likely the seeds, my germ techs are about 97 every now and then ill get careless and over water my seedlings and they will get damping off and like 10 will die, it sucks


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2016)

Sign me up for some brother! 

I'm going to be painting some pollen here next few days. My main strain reversed with collidial silver -wet dreams
Gonna hit prime moonshine, a dog kush, gorilla spirit, Jakes dreams, super purple, gorilla glue, bx my blueberry lotus wet dreams with it, and s1. Your welcome to beans 

The gorilla spirit pheno I have seems to be showing spirit in sky frost...definitely loozing like a keeper.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas nice scrog @papapayne, its nice working with wood instead all the other stuff I seen used in a scrog is that whole quadrant super purple,i need to do like doc did and move out that bitch times are tight right now I just don't know what to do sometimes I cant ever get ahead, well I had to buy some soil cause my plants were ph locked out and my ppm was 1700 so on the 4th cycle of reused soil my shit got jacked up somewhere and my plants were yellowing between the veins it looked just like cal mag def but it wasn't so by feeding it just made matters worse so I flushed and most of them will get transpotted I had to get foxfarm ocean forest, I thought used soil is suppose to get better with time I use dolomite lime so my ph should of been on point it was at 7 atlittle above, ne ways all is good I harvested the forbidden space fuit(alien rift x blackcherry dojo) and the blackcherry dojo f2 and within the month I will be making f2 of jabberwocky and ambulance from 303 seeds and my best bud hooked me up with charloetts web a great cbd strain so that's comeing next well have a great weekend fellas


i think soil locks nutes quicker than hydro mediums, i only feed plants every 4-6 waterings in soil...thats soil with added nourishment already such a organic composts & multi manure blends, even then soil will eventually get toxic salt buildups after more cycles which depends on types of nutes and frequency, then i replace the used soil with virgin soil and fortify it


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas nice scrog @papapayne, its nice working with wood instead all the other stuff I seen used in a scrog is that whole quadrant super purple,i need to do like doc did and move out that bitch times are tight right now I just don't know what to do sometimes I cant ever get ahead, well I had to buy some soil cause my plants were ph locked out and my ppm was 1700 so on the 4th cycle of reused soil my shit got jacked up somewhere and my plants were yellowing between the veins it looked just like cal mag def but it wasn't so by feeding it just made matters worse so I flushed and most of them will get transpotted I had to get foxfarm ocean forest, I thought used soil is suppose to get better with time I use dolomite lime so my ph should of been on point it was at 7 atlittle above, ne ways all is good I harvested the forbidden space fuit(alien rift x blackcherry dojo) and the blackcherry dojo f2 and within the month I will be making f2 of jabberwocky and ambulance from 303 seeds and my best bud hooked me up with charloetts web a great cbd strain so that's comeing next well have a great weekend fellas



Used soil, when re-amended does get better when using compost tea and such
When adding bottled nutes though it just gets salt laden. I reuse my soil and add in as much earth worm castings as possible, rabbit manure, bat guano, seabird, oyster shell, bone and blood meal, and azomite trace minerals. Compost tea weekly. Works like a charm 

And Oregon is definitely beautiful. Market is staurated, and rents are going up and up sadly though. Power still cheap though.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh yea, there's 3 super purple and 3 gorilla glue in that scrog section. The super purple are ones stackin super tught, while the gorilla glues are lanky.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> nah bro I seen ur grows ur a top notch grower, its more then likely the seeds, my germ techs are about 97 every now and then ill get careless and over water my seedlings and they will get damping off and like 10 will die, it sucks


Ha ha thanks bro, i'd say it may be a mix of both! All good, I'll get them going at some stage!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2016)

sorry for the delay, but here is my favorite black cherry creme
 
 
 
And I dont usually do veg shots because I don't like pics under red and blue leds, but figured out the white balance settings on my new camera so its not so unbearable. Prime moonshine are in the circle pots, in house bubba tang in the square ones.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 3, 2016)

Damn that's a sexy bitch


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice nat. Was there ne probs with her?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 4, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very nice nat. Was there ne probs with her?


Thanks @papapayne and @DLOPEZ1420 
She was a little fussy at one point but she definitely didn't get run proper unfortunately because she stayed in a solo cup a tad to long. I barely had to feed her though so all in all pretty easy plant just wish I would have done her a little better justice


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh shit almost forgot @eastcoastmo a lot of people even me had trouble with the blue kimbos sprouting I had to scuff mine the shells were hard but once it got thur its shell it was fine maybe its a runt I had a lot of weird shit happen before with runts so how knows, the qrazy elephants are right off the vine so to speak and didn't get a dry time so maybe that's it if u would like more I got you


Yeah i figured the seeds might be too fresh, so far only one has popped from the q.elephants, still not losing hope that it will crack in soil, as i have put it inside the egg incubator lol


----------



## bluesdad (Feb 4, 2016)

Blue Kimbo 2 weeks after showing lady parts.she has a fruity funk stem rub.Mucho gracias to bigworm!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Yeah i figured the seeds might be too fresh, so far only one has popped from the q.elephants, still not losing hope that it will crack in soil, as i have put it inside the egg incubator lol


Yeah I gave up on my other q.elephant and the other blue kimbo, checked the soil and they stayed as taproots, they all went in looking the same too and the others broke soil very quickly. 
Here's a pic with the black cherry creme x2, blue kimbo x 1 and the qrazy elephant x 1. Also a blue og for good measure. Taller plants are clones of some sin city gear I'm running currently


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I gave up on my other q.elephant and the other blue kimbo, checked the soil and they stayed as taproots, they all went in looking the same too and the others broke soil very quickly.
> Here's a pic with the black cherry creme x2, blue kimbo x 1 and the qrazy elephant x 1. Also a blue og for good measure. Taller plants are clones of some sin city gear I'm running currently
> View attachment 3600936


Nice, sets of plants...good thing i didnt pop all of them at the same time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Nice, sets of plants...good thing i didnt pop all of them at the same time.


Thanks mate  yeah take the time to scuff them (QE and BK) before trying to pop, I reckon that's why mine didn't, they just couldnt squeeze out of the shell!


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks mate  yeah take the time to scuff them (QE and BK) before trying to pop, I reckon that's why mine didn't, they just couldnt squeeze out of the shell!


Too late for QE as to speak, as i have burried it soil for a week now LOL, or i still can?...ill def do that with BQ. God watching out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Too late for QE as to speak, as i have burried it soil for a week now LOL, or i still can?...ill def do that with BQ. God watching out.


Ah spewin! Yeah mine were in soil for a week before I checked them, both never made it past the tap root phase! The others...well, lets just say for a week old, they are the most vigorous seedlings I've seen in a while


----------



## papapayne (Feb 5, 2016)

4/4 on super qrazy


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 5, 2016)

Ill def try it when i get home, its worth a shot. Im loving 1 of the q.elephant myself. Nice to hear that super qrazy is 4/4, im going tryng to pop different seeds later to make sure im doin it correctly. Germing is so frustrating sometimes...cloning is much easier imo. Lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 5, 2016)

Yea, I have 4 different seed plants of super purple 3 weeks into flower now as well. They are looking right on time, 2 are going purple from the beginning. one of them is looking like a possible keeper. Loud jasmine and lavender smelling, very floral. Purple from the get go, excellent node structure. 

the prime moonshine and the gorilla spirit I have in flower are showing excellent resin production as well.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thats crazy the one gorilla spirit i got out of 5 beans.. Great structure. Decent yield.. No smell and very little resin production.. Gonna run the rest of the beans ro see if i can find something like what u got. Where the flicks at homie....


----------



## papapayne (Feb 6, 2016)

Yea I'll get in tonight and get pics. The gs I have is looking like she's gonna be in top 3 yields as well. Set up a nice canopy.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 6, 2016)

Black Cherry Creme


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Black Cherry Creme View attachment 3602714


That looks GOOOOD man! Nice work, you're getting me excited for mine to grow


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

yo! my man bigworm!! 

Week 3 on some shit, heres some pics!!

Super purple - more sticky, less fragrant purple pheno


Green pheno


Scrog wide shot - this has 3 super purples (2 closest on end) and 3 gorilla glue in it



Prime moonshine in the upper corner, gorilla spirit in the lower corner



Super purple on left (possible keeper purple pheno- has a very loud honeysuckle smell )Dog kush on right


Another super purple - this is looking like the big yielding, possible keeper green pheno - has a nice cherry fruity smell



super purple colas


Super purple and gorilla glue scrog, other end


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yo! my man bigworm!!
> 
> Week 3 on some shit, heres some pics!!
> 
> ...


Nothing but fire i see  now i know i have to pop the two i got from you @bigworm6969 got the sour blackcherry and blue kimbo dropping these tonight!


----------



## Bthegreatone (Feb 8, 2016)

Just went into flower, 9 females!! Everyone's black cherrys are looking great. I can't wait.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2016)

all man I love the pics fellas great job I need to transfer my phone over and get sum pics up myself maybe tomorrow I will do it, if it snows enough where I don't have to work thanks @papapayne and @Bthegreatone


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 10, 2016)

Im poppin the blue kimbo this week...can anyone tell mee how to scuff them seeds...lol ive never done it


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yo! my man bigworm!!
> 
> Week 3 on some shit, heres some pics!!
> 
> ...


WTF...LOL! LOVE THIS SHIT


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Im poppin the blue kimbo this week...can anyone tell mee how to scuff them seeds...lol ive never done it


Big match box with a piece of fine grit samdpaper taped inside bottom. Seeds in box and a quick shake


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 10, 2016)

Check out @bronxtek growing the pc.. He looks at plants im growing or even seeds I have and snatches them.. Does one hell of a job in a sog kinda grow. All uniform and shizz


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 10, 2016)

Well blue kimbo 5/5 ish lol i accidently broke the tap root off while puting a seed in the soil so i shall see 
BK
 
Then we got 4/6 on the sour blackcherry
SBC


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 11, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Im poppin the blue kimbo this week...can anyone tell mee how to scuff them seeds...lol ive never done it


I just use the Mrs. fingernail file...upped my germ rate by 60%


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 11, 2016)

I did a test sample scuffing seeds on some free seeds i got from tdt, all 3/3 germed. Looks like blue kimbo is next. @Traxx187 damn i feel ya on that one, that is why i snag a lot of those wooden chopsticks when im eatin at chinese resto


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 11, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> I did a test sample scuffing seeds on some free seeds i got from tdt, all 3/3 germed. Looks like blue kimbo is next. @Traxx187 damn i feel ya on that one, that is why i snag a lot of those wooden chopsticks when im eatin at chinese resto


Lol !! Right its all go tho they all cracked ! Got 100% germ rate if any failed that because of human error haha..


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 11, 2016)

From 20% - about 90% germination rate. I always hated the tissue method, but with this thing, it works like a charm. Gets about 1-1/2" of roots in 2 days havin 60-80% humidity. I dont soak my seeds anymore. No more worries on drying and rotting of seeds.Thank God!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2016)

Beer is also a good additive to help germ rates.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beer is also a good additive to help germ rates.


Really? That's good info, cheers Mo


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 11, 2016)

Poppin Blue kimbo. With yall takin pics this gets me more excited


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beer is also a good additive to help germ rates.


Any suggestions how u do it mate? I want to up my par on germination, im going to experiment on my old seeds i made from tga, as i have lost shit loads of seeds specially calicon genetics, its so frustrating


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

Just a few drops in your water. The sprouted seeds they use to make beer release an enzyme that promotes sprouting. Only takes a tiny bit.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 12, 2016)

BCC


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Just a few drops in your water. The sprouted seeds they use to make beer release an enzyme that promotes sprouting. Only takes a tiny bit.


You are just a fountain of knowledge Mo! Rock on mate and thank you


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 13, 2016)

Blue kimbo. 2 days in tissue paper method, 3 has popped already


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 13, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Blue kimbo. 2 days in tissue paper method, 3 has popped already


Mine are starting to pop from soil


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 15, 2016)

All 3 kimbo kush all set in front of the auto flowers, with fat purple, critical og, truthband, bubba x blue haze, assorted calicon all from seeds. The rest are shit loads of clones i took on the mother for outdoor grow next month. Hoping to get a male and female from kimbo. Will def clone that also


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> BCC


This BCC got knocked up by my D-Cure stud..,might make for an interesting cross !


----------



## Bthegreatone (Feb 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> This BCC got knocked up by my D-Cure stud..,might make for an interesting cross !


Oh snap....lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 16, 2016)

Bthegreatone said:


> Oh snap....lmao


Yeah I didn't quite mean for that to happen...I was just wanting to f2 my D-Cure's cause i think GGG has discontinued that strain . That BCC does have some pretty purple and pink colors in it so it should make for some nice offspring !!!


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 16, 2016)

I just hope this blue kimbo would survive. The other 2 was healthy. Any feedbacks if these is normal? Im usually good to go when cotylydon shows up. Its been like these for 2 days now, cotylydon still yellowish


----------



## blackforest (Feb 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Just a few drops in your water. The sprouted seeds they use to make beer release an enzyme that promotes sprouting. Only takes a tiny bit.


Not sure what your poison is, but I add a little ph up to my coors light cause out of the can it's 4.3 ph LOL.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey bigworm!

mid week 4

super purple 


another SP - purple pheno. 


Prime moonshine - cant even tell ya how much I am excited to sample this plant! She reeks like some super dank northern lights, was a beast in veg, I hella fubared a branched, but she bounched back with no fuss. Super strong plant. 




Gorilla spirit - another beast! Shes gonna yield heavy, excellent frost covered, her smell is constantly changing, right now its like overripe mangos, last week was minty, who knows!


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey bigworm!
> 
> mid week 4
> 
> ...


Thos pics are just purea orgasmic.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 18, 2016)

While im playing surgeon on one blue kimbo, i have succesfuly removed the shell, them shell was hard to remove lol. Hope it gets the vigor it needed


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 18, 2016)

My blue kimbo #1 ! Hopeing for a girl  will update later on pics of the others! 
 
@littleflavio


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

I prefer Guinness!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 19, 2016)

nice jobs fellas looking good, hey @papapayne , the super purple females I had were great yielders big fat colas, which is weird to me cause purple voodoo isn't a great yielder and the 12 females I grew of superstious weren't all that big either so im clueless it must have been a hidden trait in there somewhere but ne ways looking good bro, hope everyone is enjoying there strains, more to come, im gonna try to get the bcd f2 out this week, have a good weekend


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 19, 2016)

real quick im going to f2 the jabberwocky from 303 seeds and deffinatley cross the blackcherry cookies to something I got a real nice female already purple a week in and if its ok with @genuity maybe cross the honeybee cause I got another one purple straight out of the gate, I was thinking of using a male alien tarantula to use for my cross


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2016)

Do that shit like Nike. ... @bigworm6969

It's all good with me,no need to ask....


----------



## papapayne (Feb 19, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice jobs fellas looking good, hey @papapayne , the super purple females I had were great yielders big fat colas, which is weird to me cause purple voodoo isn't a great yielder and the 12 females I grew of superstious weren't all that big either so im clueless it must have been a hidden trait in there somewhere but ne ways looking good bro, hope everyone is enjoying there strains, more to come, im gonna try to get the bcd f2 out this week, have a good weekend


Yea, all of these ones will need more cycles to sort thru keepers I think, and see true potential. The prime moonshine I know is no where near full potential because of the rough treatment she got. she was the most vigorous, and very root bound when transplant, and kinda went rough transplanting outta the 7 into the 10) and then I broke the main branch super-cropping it under the net...so yea next round with her should be even better. 

The gorilla spirit is going to be a big yeilder to, although it looks like they all will do very nice on yield. The GS is very wide, with very good response to the supercropping. She filled in with colas very nicely. Cant wait to see how they look post swell, and in the jar!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2016)

Here's a little update for my (hopefully) girls, 24 days above soil  
1 blue kimbo
2 black cherry creme
1 qrazy elephant
1 blue og
Grown in organic amended soil and under 98w of LED


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2016)

that QE is wanting to jump out of that pot already man...got some energy there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that QE is wanting to jump out of that pot already man...got some energy there


Sure is mate, been the most vigorous of all of them so far, it was the last to pop too lol. They all seem to be liking the soil and compost tea!!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure is mate, been the most vigorous of all of them so far, it was the last to pop too lol. They all seem to be liking the soil and compost tea!!


its great when you get the right combo for composts and tea...can be tricky sometimes finding that right balance


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its great when you get the right combo for composts and tea...can be tricky sometimes finding that right balance


That's it man, this lot seem to be enjoying it more than the outdoory's, they seem to be on the fade already...could be that they have rooted into the clay underneath the pot too...who knows lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thump easy?


Nah, to much punctuation lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2016)

super purple @bigworm6969


Sp#2



Gorilla spirit


Prime moonshine - fucking louder by the day man, real beauty


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 21, 2016)

The only two blue kimbos lol out of 5 
 

Sour blackcherry the only two out of 6 lol hope these females..


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> super purple @bigworm6969
> 
> 
> Sp#2
> ...


Nice job papa....beauties....


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> The only two blue kimbos lol out of 5
> View attachment 3613235
> 
> Sour blackcherry the only two out of 6 lol hope these females..
> View attachment 3613236


Ur not alone bradah i got 2 out of 5 on my blue kimbo. Poppun sour black cherry the one im most excited about, savin the best fot last.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 21, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Ur not alone bradah i got 2 out of 5 on my blue kimbo. Poppun sour black cherry the one im most excited about, savin the best fot last.


Yeah it's got that East Coast Sour Diesel in the mix .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> super purple @bigworm6969
> 
> 
> Sp#2
> ...


Woooah, nice work Papa, looking dank mate


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woooah, nice work Papa, looking dank mate



Thanks man! Im pretty happy with em this cycle.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yo bigworm6969 how can I get on the worm train??


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 22, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Gorilla Spirts..

Thought she was wack..
Proved me wrong 84g one plant
CarMel kush madness. 
Patients are digging it
Gonna pop some more of her if I have..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry camera sucks


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 22, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @bigworm6969
> 
> Gorilla Spirts..
> 
> ...


Very nice looking flowers


----------



## papapayne (Feb 22, 2016)

I hope the gorilla spirit I have makes nice bugs like that! Her smell has become very banana flavored. Definitely gonna yield. 


DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @bigworm6969
> 
> Gorilla Spirts..
> 
> ...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> The only two blue kimbos lol out of 5
> View attachment 3613235
> 
> Sour blackcherry the only two out of 6 lol hope these females..
> View attachment 3613236


sorry u guys are having trouble with germinating the blue kimbos I had trouble with sum also, after a week they wouldn't come up I dug them out of the soil and scuffed with sandpaper and put back in and it worked like a charm my one buddy said he put his between his teeth and popped them like that and planted and they grew, you just got to work it alittle, maybe sum are harder then others


----------



## ky man (Feb 23, 2016)

GDP X BLUEBERRY OG has aney one got pictures of this cross they would post indore or outdoor?thanks.ky


----------



## ky man (Feb 23, 2016)

DONT WORY,,i have plenty of them seeds.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

scrog 1 gorilla glue and super purple



Super purple


super purple - probably keeper pheno . Love her...reeks of cherry blossom and honeysuckle. very floral, very purple, and stacking colas! Moved a clone of her into the tent to flower with the reversed wet dreams


super purple and dog scrog

gorilla spirit - loving her. super resin production, stacking nice. reeks like banana and kush


super purple #6 also prob keeper. Rerunning her, and put a clone into flower with my reversed wet dreams. green pheno - reeks of fruity pebbles.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Feb 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> scrog 1 gorilla glue and super purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing job man!


----------



## bluesdad (Mar 2, 2016)

Bthegreatone said:


> Amazing job man!


I second that .defo one of the best looking grows I've seen in a while.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, strap in, videos uploading. Day 47


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey bigworm - I am thinking about putting the prime moonshine outdoors this year...in a 100 gallon pot. I am LOVING the way she looks in flower, and she is very vigourous in veg. REEKS I mean REEKS like mango, passion fruit, and what I imagine the bahamas smell like. could you refresh my memory on the breeding, and lineage. I think it will get big outdoors! Still will have to sample the nigs once I chop, but so far, shes one of the frostiest plants in the cycle, and one of the loudest.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 3, 2016)

That prime moonshine is no joke. Nice garden my friend. Keep up the good hard work.. it's paying off.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 3, 2016)

Let me hold some of them wet dream beans...


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

I gotta make more. I planted 30 beans. I will have more though . And when I do I will get ya some.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

HEY BROTHER! 

Got the worm train express! Thanks brother for the beans  cant wait to pop them and see what other beautiful things are locked away in those treasures.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 3, 2016)

killin it @papapayne thanks for the ride thru ur grow room that was awesome, prime moonshine is optimus prime x 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, the male 97bluemoonshine was one of the prettiest males I ever seen I got pics somewhere I flowered it out in a 5 gallon pot and he was badass, the 97bluemoonshine is in my top 5 strains its a good one, well thanks to everyone that's been following along and supporting me I appreciate it a lot from the bottom of my heart, I got sum new strains comeing I just knocked them up purple phenol of jaws blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula, jabberwocky from 303 seeds with alien tarantula and genuity honeybee with dankonomics purple urkle x stardawg and locktite x purple urkle x stardawg, and next round is orange cookies, plushberry, tony cliffiton, gorilla grape, stardawg 91, and im hopeing to get sum koffee bx oh and I almost forgot blue tara x ogkb x wet dream so it should get interesting up in here real soon well atleast I hope so, thanks


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> killin it @papapayne thanks for the ride thru ur grow room that was awesome, prime moonshine is optimus prime x 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, the male 97bluemoonshine was one of the prettiest males I ever seen I got pics somewhere I flowered it out in a 5 gallon pot and he was badass, the 97bluemoonshine is in my top 5 strains its a good one, well thanks to everyone that's been following along and supporting me I appreciate it a lot from the bottom of my heart, I got sum new strains comeing I just knocked them up purple phenol of jaws blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula, jabberwocky from 303 seeds with alien tarantula and genuity honeybee with dankonomics purple urkle x stardawg and locktite x purple urkle x stardawg, and next round is orange cookies, plushberry, tony cliffiton, gorilla grape, stardawg 91, and im hopeing to get sum koffee bx oh and I almost forgot blue tara x ogkb x wet dream so it should get interesting up in here real soon well atleast I hope so, thanks


Where is that blue tara x ogkb x wet dream from? I wonder what the lineage of that wet dreams is lol. I call the one I run "wet dreams" because it makes ladies horny!! its really delicious critical sensi star x bohdi blue dream

If the prime shine is half as good smoke as it looks and smells, I am going to throw one outdoors. Its become the plant I focus on in the garden, and I can smell it over all the other plants. Super frost. Thank you so much for the kind gift, Makes me wish I had flowered some of the males prime shines I had. I would love to see pics of that male. Who was the breeder on the purple northern lights? I will have to look up those strains, see what I can learn. Anyway, I cant wait to see what she can do outdoors. This last round, she was so vigourous I had to really supercrop the fuck outta her, and she wasn't thrilled for a bit early flower....so I cant even imagine how she would preform in ideal conditions start to finish. 



And those pollination's you did sound awesome. I have a cut of honeybee as well I will be flowering next round indoors. First time I will have ran it. 

Anyway.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## bluesdad (Mar 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> killin it @papapayne thanks for the ride thru ur grow room that was awesome, prime moonshine is optimus prime x 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, the male 97bluemoonshine was one of the prettiest males I ever seen I got pics somewhere I flowered it out in a 5 gallon pot and he was badass, the 97bluemoonshine is in my top 5 strains its a good one, well thanks to everyone that's been following along and supporting me I appreciate it a lot from the bottom of my heart, I got sum new strains comeing I just knocked them up purple phenol of jaws blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula, jabberwocky from 303 seeds with alien tarantula and genuity honeybee with dankonomics purple urkle x stardawg and locktite x purple urkle x stardawg, and next round is orange cookies, plushberry, tony cliffiton, gorilla grape, stardawg 91, and im hopeing to get sum koffee bx oh and I almost forgot blue tara x ogkb x wet dream so it should get interesting up in here real soon well atleast I hope so, thanks


Damnnnnn!that's quite a lineup,sounds like the '50s Yankees! Lol Id sure like to try some of the Urkel crosses.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Mar 7, 2016)

Few pics of the black cherry x and the cream, purple and frosty as hell... More to come soon


----------



## papapayne (Mar 9, 2016)

Had to chop the super purple- it went all hermie on me. was just shy of week 9 I believe. Came out very purple, reeks of candy and deliciousness. Its dense, with large flower parts. Definitely looking forward to smoking her. 

@bigworm6969


----------



## ky man (Mar 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 I hope your having fun..ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey bigworm, sorry I haven't posted pics in a while, it seems I can't miss a trick at the moment. My seedlings were all going fine, were at 6 nodes, so i decided to top them all for 4 heads....next day they were all crisped up. I lost the blue kimbo which I'm bummed about and have put the others under a T5 to try get the back. The qrazy elephant is resilient as, it came back well and continues to grow big fat leaves lol. LEDs are harder to dial in than I expected


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 11, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Had to chop the super purple- it went all hermie on me. was just shy of week 9 I believe. Came out very purple, reeks of candy and deliciousness. Its dense, with large flower parts. Definitely looking forward to smoking her.
> 
> @bigworm6969


they look fantastic m8 hope mine turn out just as lovely .


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 11, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sorry u guys are having trouble with germinating the blue kimbos I had trouble with sum also, after a week they wouldn't come up I dug them out of the soil and scuffed with sandpaper and put back in and it worked like a charm my one buddy said he put his between his teeth and popped them like that and planted and they grew, you just got to work it alittle, maybe sum are harder then others


Hi bigworm i had same problem put 4 blue kimbo in a glass till they popped planted them in little pots but after 1 half weeks nothing ended up opening one up to find they had,nt done anything so had to just give up and start again,


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 11, 2016)

p.s not that i'm complaining over the moon with my beans just planted 4 black cherry creme about 9 day into veg 1 isnt doing to well but other 3 looking nice healthy ill post some pics soon when a wee bit bigger can,t wait ,going to start a wee diary like i promised bigworm 6969 your the best feel privileged to be part of the purple groovy train lol.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Mar 11, 2016)

SCOTTISHCHIC said:


> p.s not that i'm complaining over the moon with my beans just planted 4 black cherry creme about 9 day into veg 1 isnt doing to well but other 3 looking nice healthy ill post some pics soon when a wee bit bigger can,t wait ,going to start a wee diary like i promised bigworm 6969 your the best feel privileged to be part of the purple groovy train lol.


The mans purples and crystals production is some of the best I've grown!! And it's fire smoke of course...lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Here are some purple balls:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bthegreatone (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone of my cana buddies who are in this thread who would like to have a Magic box vapor, hit me in the dm. I have one barely used, got a cloud v a week later and now it just sits in the box. No strings attached, sharing is caring.... Lmao


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2016)

super purple


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 12, 2016)

Bthegreatone said:


> Anyone of my cana buddies who are in this thread who would like to have a Magic box vapor, hit me in the dm. I have one barely used, got a cloud v a week later and now it just sits in the box. No strings attached, sharing is caring.... Lmao


just had a look at magic box looks awsome i'm intrested if its still going as i like caring and love sharing lol..


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> super purple


Thats just beautiful i bet it smells awesome .great job.


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> scrog 1 gorilla glue and super purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one of the loveliest plants iv ever seen amazing colours ..great job


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Mar 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> sorry for the delay, but here is my favorite black cherry creme
> View attachment 3600581
> View attachment 3600582
> View attachment 3600583
> ...


Aww amazing hope mine turn out as beautiful as yours fantastic job...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 12, 2016)

Which strains are most popular in your area?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 12, 2016)

prime moonshine


gorilla spirit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> prime moonshine
> 
> 
> gorilla spirit


Nice work dude, they look amazing


----------



## papapayne (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like the only one that made it is the qrazy elephant, it's back to full strength now! Unfortunately for the others, they all perished. My apologies to you @bigworm6969 I feel pretty bummed that I messed this up. Next round I'll pop the rest and journal them. I really want to see that blue kimbo in full flight!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 13, 2016)

no problem bro shit happens like every 4 months I lose like 10 seedlings to damping off and it pisses me off but as soon as u start to slip the plant will let u know, hahaha so for slackin I had sum things happen that put me behind and made me slow down on things for a little bit so im not going be around all the time maybe once a week but I wont forget all you lovely people, I promise


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> no problem bro shit happens like every 4 months I lose like 10 seedlings to damping off and it pisses me off but as soon as u start to slip the plant will let u know, hahaha so for slackin I had sum things happen that put me behind and made me slow down on things for a little bit so im not going be around all the time maybe once a week but I wont forget all you lovely people, I promise


Thanks for the kind words bro, I appreciate it. Trying to dial in this LED is killing me! Note for next time, don't top and put it in flower mode!! 
I hope all goes well for you bro and look forward to hearing of your adventures soon!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


>


killed it @papapayne thanks for the journey bro


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks brother. I got another big beautiful gorilla spirit to flower in the next round as well, and next round after that will be all the super crazy. I've got a lot of genetics to run thru right now but man oh man, I'm glad to be able to run your crosses.


----------



## optzulu (Mar 14, 2016)

hello how can I get my hands on beans from this guy ? I read allot of good stuff about it but no website.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 14, 2016)

You dont. U have to be chosen.. his gear finds u u don't find them....


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> You dont. U have to be chosen.. his gear finds u u don't find them....


My exact thought lmao just like genstash you don't find it , it finds you !


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> killed it @papapayne thanks for the journey bro


Hey bro did I read somewhere that Black Cherry Crème threw nanners...mine never did...took it to 60 days from first site of pistils no nanners just purple and pink buddage . I'll post pics sometime of it just harvested last week .


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey bro did I read somewhere that Black Cherry Crème threw nanners...mine never did...took it to 60 days from first site of pistils no nanners just purple and pink buddage . I'll post pics sometime of it just harvested last week .


Yeah 2 of my 3 had nanners later pretty bad that forced an early chop. Still very pretty buds, was mostly the lowers. Wasn't my best grow to date either so I am sure that was a factor. They were in party cups way longer than I like because my landlord had to come through my place a couple times a week for like 3 weeks to fix my water. So less than ideal conditions was probably a factor with mine at least.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah 2 of my 3 had nanners later pretty bad that forced an early chop. Still very pretty buds, was mostly the lowers. Wasn't my best grow to date either so I am sure that was a factor. They were in party cups way longer than I like because my landlord had to come through my place a couple times a week for like 3 weeks to fix my water. So less than ideal conditions was probably a factor with mine at least.


For some reason this last grow was one of my worst....I got the job done but it was ugly for awhile but all in all it was a seed run and I got pretty seeds just falling out of the buds .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

Post some seed pics on the seed pic thread!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Post some seed pics on the seed pic thread!


Will do sir ! I had my plants hang drying for the first few days and noticed seeds on the floor under them so I had put them in trays.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème at I think 30 days flowering


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

Seeds and resin! Boom!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seeds and resin! Boom!


The resulting offspring is Black Cherry Crème x DCure


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 19, 2016)

nice @skunkwreck I would like to try a few if u have any extra awesome job brother


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 19, 2016)

Fire in the [email protected]

Prime Moonshine x2
Blue Kimbo x2
Qrazy Elephant F2 x2

*LET'S GO TREASURE HUNTING!! *


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Fire in the hole....
> 
> Prime Moonshine x2
> Blue Kimbo x2
> ...


MMM MM the PMS is stellar. Going to be able to smoke some of it for the first time here in a few days!


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 19, 2016)

papapayne said:


> MMM MM the PMS is stellar. Going to be able to smoke some of it for the first time here in a few days!


Im super stoked Papa! Followed your thread btw  VERY nice work man im super jealous. Hope mine turns out as good. Bound to be some treasure in them beans!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 19, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice @skunkwreck I would like to try a few if u have any extra awesome job brother


You got it bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

@bigworm6969 here's a pic of the only survivor..the qrazy elephant. Doing well now so hope to keep it that way! Will put up more pics once it gets interesting!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 20, 2016)

@bigworm6969 Awesome job to you bro...you bred it I just grew it .


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2016)

my man big worm! heres some sexy dried buds


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 22, 2016)

nice pics @papapayne , wow did that girls start throwing bananas or what that's a lot man sorry about that I hope it didn't mess any of ur other plants up


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2016)

Nope, little to no damahe. I was picking em off before they opened. She threw a lot at the very end, and I chopped her. She still came out dank


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

Some bananas are sterile. Usually they show up too late to cause any damage.

Are the selfed seeds not any good?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't know that I have ever knowingly planted s1 seeds to know that answer. I've ways heard hermies make Hermie prone seeds. I didn't find any white seeds in the super purple, which since she didn't throw banners till late, they would have been. There was 18 or so dark dark turtles, which I blame on sour cherry pollen of wet dreams pollen from my clothes/other pollinations.


----------



## F.White (Mar 22, 2016)

@bigworm6969 nice work with the genetics. Everyone else nice job showing them off!


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 22, 2016)

After roughly 3 days of paper towel method i've got 2 Qrazy Elephant F2s and 1 Blue Kimbo although the other should pop as well. Dropped those 3 in some solo cups. The Prime Moonshines havent shown ny signs yet, but I'll continue to check them every 12 hrs or so  Keep ya'll updated on their progress. Keep it green!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 26, 2016)

Prime Moonshine is a Mango Starbrust lemony kushness goodnesss. I'm so fuking lit right now. Fuking Dank. Put the j out half way.. Gonna save that for laterz..
Shes up there in my rankings of all time favs.. I grown well over 150 different stains in my ventures.. This is #2 under my Ace of Spades. Mad respect @bigworm6969 . Keep mixing up in the lab..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2016)

damn really bro that's awesome comeing from you cause I know u grow the hell out of sum plants bro but I think the prime crystal might beat it, that's my favorite espiecially if you get a color changer but much respect @DLOPEZ1420


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2016)

the gorilla spirit is a keeper. @bigworrm6969 Gonna get the mother going, she came out dank as fuck. Rock hard, dense nugs in a string of pearl formation. Very easy trimming, and excellent resin production. Didn't see a spot of pm, no nanners, sticky and crystally to the max. Tastes exactly like banana runt candies, lip smacking good. Super stoney, heavy like the dog kush. Intense body high, definitely night smoke for after a hard days work. Hats off bigworm, shes earned a spot for a while


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> the gorilla spirit is a keeper. @bigworrm6969 Gonna get the mother going, she came out dank as fuck. Rock hard, dense nugs in a string of pearl formation. Very easy trimming, and excellent resin production. Didn't see a spot of pm, no nanners, sticky and crystally to the max. Tastes exactly like banana runt candies, lip smacking good. Super stoney, heavy like the dog kush. Intense body high, definitely night smoke for after a hard days work. Hats off bigworm, shes earned a spot for a while
> Top work mate, those buds look awesome


----------



## F.White (Mar 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> the gorilla spirit is a keeper. @bigworrm6969 Gonna get the mother going, she came out dank as fuck. Rock hard, dense nugs in a string of pearl formation. Very easy trimming, and excellent resin production. Didn't see a spot of pm, no nanners, sticky and crystally to the max. Tastes exactly like banana runt candies, lip smacking good. Super stoney, heavy like the dog kush. Intense body high, definitely night smoke for after a hard days work. Hats off bigworm, shes earned a spot for a while


Love the colors. That red really pops!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> the gorilla spirit is a keeper. @bigworrm6969 Gonna get the mother going, she came out dank as fuck. Rock hard, dense nugs in a string of pearl formation. Very easy trimming, and excellent resin production. Didn't see a spot of pm, no nanners, sticky and crystally to the max. Tastes exactly like banana runt candies, lip smacking good. Super stoney, heavy like the dog kush. Intense body high, definitely night smoke for after a hard days work. Hats off bigworm, shes earned a spot for a while


Gonna have to pop the rest of mine see if I can find a keeper.. very nice papa


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2016)

Ty gents.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's a little peek in at 8 weeks!! Should be soon now, black x is super purple and shiny, the cream is super shiny, both smell of fruit with a hint of spice. This has been my wrist grow by far but it still came out looking great in my opinion. And yeah I'll have a new cam soon, the iPhone 5 dose now justice. One love Worm and Riu fam!! Dry pics come here soon.......:: Well I was trying to post a video, @papapayne how you do that??


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2016)

YouTube uploading


----------



## Bthegreatone (Mar 30, 2016)

papapayne said:


> YouTube uploading


Can you hook a brother up with a step by step, if you have time. I'm just not hip yet lol. Thanks


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2016)

Bthegreatone said:


> Can you hook a brother up with a step by step, if you have time. I'm just not hip yet lol. Thanks



Make a youtube account, or sign in, 

Then upload is in the upper right corner, click it, it will open a window to choose your video off your computer.

After its done uploading, it gives you a link. which you copy. You then paste it using the media button on RIU.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 30, 2016)

@bigworm6969 Loving your genetics man, waiting for some time in my schedule to run something you got, been following you on IG a while, hope you continue to prosper and do well.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's some light trim pics before dry. My cam is shitty but you can see what I was saying in my last post. Thanks Worm, glad to be on the ride!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 2, 2016)

@Bthegreatone 
What are those... very nice


----------



## Bthegreatone (Apr 2, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @Bthegreatone
> What are those... very nice


Black cherry x, and black cherry cream, and prime crystal. Thanks man and truth be told this was one of my worst grows...lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

Bthegreatone said:


> Black cherry x, and black cherry cream, and prime crystal. Thanks man and truth be told this was one of my worst grows...lol


bro shit looks fine to me bro, you will only get better and better as you go it never stops that's the great thing about the ganja my friend, testers comeing soon


----------



## ky man (Apr 16, 2016)

BIGWORM6969 His seeds sprout fast and easy for me.KY


----------



## Bthegreatone (Apr 17, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> bro shit looks fine to me bro, you will only get better and better as you go it never stops that's the great thing about the ganja my friend, testers comeing soon


Thanks man!!


----------



## ky man (Apr 17, 2016)

TO the top for BIGWORM BEANS


----------



## ky man (Apr 18, 2016)

To the top for a great breader..bigworm6969 beans...get ya some....for the day team....ky


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 19, 2016)

Not quite 3 wks old. Blue Kimbo on the left. Prime Moonshine on the right. The QE F2 wasn't making any progress so I had to cull it unfortunately. I plan on popping more testers here in the coming weeks of all strains I have  Grow on...


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

ARE bigworm beans are getting it on.his beans sprouted beter then any beans that we have ever gotten from any one in the past.


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> View attachment 3661019
> 
> View attachment 3661018
> 
> Not quite 3 wks old. Blue Kimbo on the left. Prime Moonshine on the right. The QE F2 wasn't making any progress so I had to cull it unfortunately. I plan on popping more testers here in the coming weeks of all strains I have  Grow on...


Thoes plants look great,Now if you need a teast smoker I am here to help you.LOL ..KY


----------



## ky man (Apr 20, 2016)

bigworm beans..to the top............ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> sorry for the delay, but here is my favorite black cherry creme
> View attachment 3600581
> View attachment 3600582
> View attachment 3600583
> ...


That black cherry crème plant looks good enuff to eat and smoke,I bet that weed will be great smoke..IF YOU need a test smoker I can help you out...LOL LOL ky


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 BW!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ky man (Apr 21, 2016)

TO the top for bigworm6969 beans GET YOU SOME..ky


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Happy 420 BW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the Strain in the Last pics? You like a pure landrace


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

ky man said:


> TO the top for bigworm6969 beans GET YOU SOME..ky


You gonna post this everyday huh lol I dig it


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol I love the excitement from the newbies here .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

ky man said:


> That black cherry crème plant looks good enuff to eat and smoke,I bet that weed will be great smoke..IF YOU need a test smoker I can help you out...LOL LOL ky


The Black Cherry Crème is the SHYT...so far it's my fav bigworm strain


----------



## ky man (Apr 22, 2016)

I had 7 different strains of his and so fare we love every one on them.And all the seeds came up and are growing as good as any seeds we have ever gotten from any one in over 40 years of outdoore growing.PEOPLE better get his grear and do some growing for I don't think any one would not like his beans...ky..I bet you I stock up on all his gear soon as I get cash till I have 10 packs of every strain of bigworms6969..GET YA SOOM.Fuck ordering across the pond the best beans of breaders is rite here in the states,,as johnney boon said the shit across the pond is not like it was in the 80s there better strains rite here in the states and john has grew pot for many years by the tuns brothers and he likes the gear better in the states..stay safe johnny,,run johnney run..you make all us ky people pround of you I just wish you could come home again..i hope you read this some how and know your loved and missed in ky,,brother..mabey some day brother you can come home to roost..


----------



## ky man (Apr 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol I love the excitement from the newbies here .


I been moore excited this year then I have in maney years.Where we have lots of great breeders in the states now and that makes me wount to grow moore now.I JUST pray are state gos legal and it will soon.IAM tired of seeing my friends shipped off to prison and its not a good felling when its me or any person that's been through hell and back over a plant.happy growing brother from a newbe here.LOL You stay safe.one of these days I would love to meet you and othere on here.IAM happy to get my beans from people rite here in the states.I have talked to a lot of great people on this site sence I joined it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 22, 2016)

haha ky ur crazy like the glue hahaha just kidding bro yes I hope I go in that direction atleast, man I think im the only one who has gotten the qrazy elephants to grow it seems like everybody is having problems getting them going which sucks cause I just sent sum out, when I grew mine they were sum super frosty plants ill have to find sum pics, maybe I should ask the vendor to give them back cause I don't want anyone to be disappointed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> haha ky ur crazy like the glue hahaha just kidding bro yes I hope I go in that direction atleast, man I think im the only one who has gotten the qrazy elephants to grow it seems like everybody is having problems getting them going which sucks cause I just sent sum out, when I grew mine they were sum super frosty plants ill have to find sum pics, maybe I should ask the vendor to give them back cause I don't want anyone to be disappointed


I must be one of the only others then bro, while mine has a mad mutant stem, she's shaping up to be one thick ass girl!! I tried to crack 2 and had one pop up, she has been the most vigorous so far though!!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 22, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> haha ky ur crazy like the glue hahaha just kidding bro yes I hope I go in that direction atleast, man I think im the only one who has gotten the qrazy elephants to grow it seems like everybody is having problems getting them going which sucks cause I just sent sum out, when I grew mine they were sum super frosty plants ill have to find sum pics, maybe I should ask the vendor to give them back cause I don't want anyone to be disappointed


No worries on my end BW. I plan on finding a keeper  Not the first time I've encountered a funky start and won't be the last. I'll just have to give myself more opportunities to succeed next round =)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey bigworm, I think my only qrazy elephant may be a shemale  I found what looks like the typical spade like ball structures growing out of the thick mutant stem...I'm keeping it going for the moment but may have to cull it if those balls develop into anything! Spewin too, for a mutant, she is growing one of the densest heads on it, that I've ever seen!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bigworm, I think my only qrazy elephant may be a shemale  I found what looks like the typical spade like ball structures growing out of the thick mutant stem...I'm keeping it going for the moment but may have to cull it if those balls develop into anything! Spewin too, for a mutant, she is growing one of the densest heads on it, that I've ever seen!


Pluck them and keep rolling. Unless it get to bad then it must go


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Pluck them and keep rolling. Unless it get to bad then it must go


Yeah thats the plan bro, just hoping I don't miss any, can't have seeds this run. I'm still not 100% they are ball sacks so I'll keep a close eye on it


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bigworm, I think my only qrazy elephant may be a shemale  I found what looks like the typical spade like ball structures growing out of the thick mutant stem...I'm keeping it going for the moment but may have to cull it if those balls develop into anything! Spewin too, for a mutant, she is growing one of the densest heads on it, that I've ever seen!


Seems like a lot of Urkel crosses throw balls inside. I think bodhis did too yeah?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Seems like a lot of Urkel crosses throw balls inside. I think bodhis did too yeah?


Oh really? I didn't even realise the QE had urkle in it. I'm really hoping they arent balls or if they are, they can be plucked easily enough. All the mutants I've grown have been dank as hell!


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh really? I didn't even realise the QE had urkle in it. I'm really hoping they arent balls or if they are, they can be plucked easily enough. All the mutants I've grown have been dank as hell!


It's prety deep in there if I am not mistaken 
Qrazy elephant has qrazy train which is train wreck crossed with querkle if I am not mistaken. Which is urkle x space queen.
So it's in there back a ways


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's prety deep in there if I am not mistaken
> Qrazy elephant has qrazy train which is train wreck crossed with querkle if I am not mistaken. Which is urkle x space queen.
> So it's in there back a ways


You are correct .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's prety deep in there if I am not mistaken
> Qrazy elephant has qrazy train which is train wreck crossed with querkle if I am not mistaken. Which is urkle x space queen.
> So it's in there back a ways


Oh yeah so there's two plants that's herm in there lol. Urkle and wreck. Totally forgot about that one.


----------



## ky man (Apr 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> haha ky ur crazy like the glue hahaha just kidding bro yes I hope I go in that direction atleast, man I think im the only one who has gotten the qrazy elephants to grow it seems like everybody is having problems getting them going which sucks cause I just sent sum out, when I grew mine they were sum super frosty plants ill have to find sum pics, maybe I should ask the vendor to give them back cause I don't want anyone to be disappointed


mom always said I was half crazy or I would have listen to her moore in my young days.LOL..ky.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's prety deep in there if I am not mistaken
> Qrazy elephant has qrazy train which is train wreck crossed with querkle if I am not mistaken. Which is urkle x space queen.
> So it's in there back a ways


Ah cool, cheers for that man!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

Sativa girl is growing in the spot where I crossed the Purple Haze with some landrace African pollen. She is a mystery!

Ace Purple Haze:









Mystery seedlings by the lemon bush:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking lush and happy as always mo! You season is already off to a great start, cant wait to see it unfold!

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Sativa girl is growing in the spot where I crossed the Purple Haze with some landrace African pollen. She is a mystery!
> 
> Ace Purple Haze:
> 
> ...


Now thats the lifestyle i wish i had!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 26, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Now thats the lifestyle i wish i had!


Don't we all though .


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The Black Cherry Crème is the SHYT...so far it's my fav bigworm strain


bigworm I hope your doing good and being super purple with the beans...ky


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

ky man said:


> bigworm I hope your doing good and being super purple with the beans...ky


Lmao I'm not bigworm...is it just a misquote lol


----------



## papapayne (Apr 29, 2016)

Which ones have you grown @skunkwreck


I am week 2 now with the super qrazy Pheno hunt. I'm betting these end up yielders, so stocky and tight noded. Already coating in resin. 

The gorilla spirit and prime moonshine definitely earned spots in my garden. Super purple was really good smoke to, sucks it hermies. 

I can't wait till I have space for the next big as seed pop!


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao I'm not bigworm...is it just a misquote lol


yes just a mistake..i think my pain pill kicked in when I posted that.lol lol


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Which ones have you grown @skunkwreck
> 
> 
> I am week 2 now with the super qrazy Pheno hunt. I'm betting these end up yielders, so stocky and tight noded. Already coating in resin.
> ...


That is good news about the GORILLA SPIRIT for I got some going about 4-5 inches high out doors they look great so fare....if you ever wount one moor teaster for your beans sing me up if you can..I am going to try my hand with a indoor grow this fall for my first time and see if this old dog can learn a new trick.I got a soon to meet a new friend that's going to set my grow up this fall for me and give me some pointers.They say your never to old to learn so I will see if that's true or not this fall after the outdoor plants is dun...ky


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> yes just a mistake..i think my pain pill kicked in when I posted that.lol lol


Painkiller..!! Fuck pills !! Smoke oil or more potent bud lol jk man but really i stopped pill use i have chronic back pain got put on some muscle relaxers ewwww i hate the feeling


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Which ones have you grown @skunkwreck
> 
> 
> I am week 2 now with the super qrazy Pheno hunt. I'm betting these end up yielders, so stocky and tight noded. Already coating in resin.
> ...


My Super Purple was 5/5 male lmao that's my luck , Super Qrazy was good had a purple pheno out of it too...Prime Crystal had one female (green pheno) the smoke reminded me of Bubba Kush for some reason..I liked it tho....Black Cherry Crème , now that was my girl...didn't take cuts and reveg failed  she had colors from pink to blue to gold an green and a nice smile on your face buzz...still have Sour Black Cherry that i haven't ran yet..tbh if I'd known that I/we were being testers so to speak I'd have done a more in depth detailed grows and if I forgot something or thus doesn't sound right my bad I been blazing since 5:00 am


----------

